#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-15
<jonathas> Hi, someone tests ubuntu?
<jonathas> using virtualbox
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<DanChapman> Morning jibel, on friday i added a test for eye-of-gnome to the autopilot ubuntu apps production branch. But it hasn't run over the weekend. Does it need to be manually added to the build params or something?
<jibel> DanChapman, good morning, I added eog to the list of tests to run and started a new build.
<DanChapman> jibel, thats great. Thank you :-)
<asac> gema: is there known infrastructure bustage of maguro?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2986/ ?
<gema> asac: when you see a job with a image id with a question mark ?
<gema> asac: it is normally infrastructure related
<gema> asac: it means that jobs run but there was nothing there afterwards, not even to determine what image was run
<cking> gema, have we no power consumption results for july? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/power/hardware/arch/i386/
<gema> asac: so the dashboard takes a guess and adds a question mark
<asac> ah so this one has it
<asac> kk
<asac> thats good info
<gema> cking: we've been trying to move stuff to puts and had some disconnected time
<asac> let me set up VPN again (lost it a few weeks ago it seems)
<cking> gema, any ETA on when it will be back on-line, it's > 3 weeks now w/o data
<gema> cking: let me get you one
<cking> gema, thanks
<WebbyIT> balloons: Hi. I did some autopilot test for clock app during the weekend, but first we have to resolve this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200699 When you have time, can you check? Thanks :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200699 in Ubuntu Clock App "Initial jenkins autopilot test failures" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jibel> DanChapman, eog tests are good, still 1 failure with firefox https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<DanChapman> jibel, awesome! yeah the firefox test is a real pain as we can't introspect it. I'll speak with balloons about removing that one test as it does a google search anyway so two diff search's maybe overkill
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, nothing wrong with keeping the firefox test as stupid simple as possible. It can only be a basic test because it won't introspect
<DanChapman> balloons, hello! ok I will get that failing one removed then :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
<knome> hello people
<knome> balloons, how's the thinkwork re: dropping test case names going? we ready to take action?
<balloons> knome, ohh what action did you have in mind? My resolution was to let status quo be the same but only merge new things with them removed
<knome> do another big push with them revomed
<knome> because people will continue looking for examples
<balloons> knome, ahh.. I would accept a commit that did such a thing
<knome> ok, i'll get a merge proposal in today
<balloons> how's the UI changes going? is stgraber freeing up as expected?
<knome> umm, i though he said jul 2*
<knome> so you'd have to ask him, i can't see into the future regarding his calendar ;)
<balloons> yea, it was the end of july.. just seeing if everything is still on target for that or not :-)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> kk
<knome> so test case names and test case id's
<knome> are we on the same page?
<balloons> knome, well let's check quickly
<balloons> example test incoming
<knome> sure :)
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1422/info
<knome> actually, while i'm at it
<balloons> what would you change that to?
<knome> we should remove "tests" from all the testcase titles/filenames
<knome> i would remove the lines beginning with Test-case name: gnometerminal
<knome> some of the hardware tests have semi-interesting ID's
<knome> Case ID: hwn-001
<knome> which i suppose in this case translates to "hardware: wireless networking"
<knome> i'm wondering if those id's are actually used instead of the test case titles
<balloons> mm the hardware tests? they are less groomed than the others
<balloons> it's possible you could find some slightly different and older methods in them
<knome> well i went through them when i did the last huge commit
<knome> so they shouldn't - except the things outside <dl>'s
<balloons> right.. I know jackson went through them as well
<balloons> but it's *possible* :-)
<knome> sure
<knome> i mean, the only rationale i can think of *for* any test case name/id is the order of the tests
<knome> (think: you must have had test #2 ran before this)
<knome> or, in a bug report, or a channel discussion, or test result comment: "bug #123456 appeared when running test #3"
<ubot5> bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<knome> not that!
<elfy> LOL
<balloons> knome, breaking up the tests as we have, with descriptions works.. and having a way to refer to the individual test inside is helpful
<balloons> but I don't want to confuse people with the weird old wiki syntax we used at one time
<knome> heh
<knome> so do you think test case names should be kept anyway?
<balloons> fullname/abbreviation-00#
<knome> heh
<knome> there is a solution...
<balloons> that's just a bit silly.. what's your thought?
<knome> we could make all the tests require a header.
<knome> like: <h2>This test tests that... blah blah</h2>
<knome> then, with js, go through all the <h2>-elements and prefix them with numbers 1, 2, 3, 4 ...
<knome> if a user had no js enabled browser, or their browser wouldn't support js (which would be weird), they would see the headers without the numbers
<knome> but they would still be able to know which test was which number by counting
<knome> (if they had to)
<balloons> that's reasonably sane.. most should have a basic description before the test
<balloons> hmm.. so you auto number them
<knome> yup
<knome> or
<knome> we can just look for all <dl>'s in the document and add a new element before them
<knome> so we wouldn't be requiring a header
<balloons> right right
<elfy> I hope this isn't change for changes sake
<knome> elfy, you think i would propose something like that?
<elfy> not normally no :)
<knome> this is a change for the sake of making the markup even easier
<knome> and reducing the things people need to remember
<elfy> that's good
<elfy> though I'm not sure people need to remember much
<knome> no.. my problem with the testcase names is that people keep asking what they should insert there, and there's a ton of conventions around
<knome> stgraber, hey!
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody
<SergioMeneses> knome, elfy \o
<knome> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> knome, how's everything?
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses :-)
<knome> stgraber, do you think you could get to one simple thing ASAP, probably before your sprint... adding the "if all actions..." -paragraph after each test automatically do people doing testcases do not need to maintain that
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey! :)
 * SergioMeneses hugs balloons 
<knome> SergioMeneses, fine! trying to make the lives of testcase contributors easier
<SergioMeneses> knome, that sounds pretty nice, and what do yo have on mind?
<elfy> SergioMeneses: hi
<knome> SergioMeneses, see the backlog ;)
 * balloons hugs SergioMeneses back
<balloons> It's going quite well. My inlaws have been visiting for over 2 weeks, but they just left this morning
<balloons> it's quiet in the house again, but a bit somber
<knome> balloons, hehe, congratulations!
<elfy> lucky you balloons - it was always party time for me when mine left :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O
<balloons> DanChapman, have you been able to meet up with vausdevan on the nautilus testcase and others?
<balloons> elfy, I have pretty good inlaws tbh :-)
<elfy> always good that
<knome> balloons, i'm fine with my inlaws as well, but i can't say i'm not relieved when the leave :)
<knome> balloons, though i can say the same about my own parents ;)
<DanChapman> balloons, I havn't as of yet still waiting on him to ping me about a date/time that's good for him
<DanChapman> I did see on the mailing list that he was having troubles with unity & saucy
<balloons> knome, yea i'm a little relieved, but also a bit sad..
<balloons> they live quite far away.. anyways ;-p
<balloons> DanChapman, hmm, I might try emailing him again.. Another question for you DanChapman :-) Have you found it useful to use the search function francis showed us last month @ the hackfest for gtk apps?
<balloons> let me find the snippet
<balloons> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711368/
<DanChapman> balloons i have found it useful in places but it only finds the first object in the tree. So say you have 2 GtkEntry widgets one in main window and one in dialog both with same name. You wil only ever be able to get the main window widget. But for simple searches yeah it does help
<DanChapman> I tend to get_properties() then print them throughout the test. Makes an interesting bit of reading ;_P
<DanChapman> :-P
<DanChapman> balloons, and cool about emailing him. Be good to get nautilus done :-)
<elopio> balloons: ping. Do you know how we can add a pep8 check to the bot that runs the pre-merge tests?
<balloons> elopio, the autopilot bot?
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
<elopio> balloons: It's called autopilot too?
<DanChapman> balloons, i just looked at that link? You've extended the one francis showed :-) ill have to try that one
<balloons> elopio, lol.. bad word choice. when you say pre-merge tests, do you mean the tests from here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh did I, lol? I remember messing with it a bit yes, but .../
<elopio> balloons: yes. It would be great if the MP doesn't land if there are static errors.
<balloons> elopio, the man to talk to about that is fginther :-)
<elopio> great. Thanks balloons.
<balloons> elopio, ty :-p
<knome> bbl. balloons, ping me if you have further thoughts, i will need to reconsider the name/id thing myself :)
<knome> ->
<balloons> knome, ok.. yea, I guess there was more discussion than I thought!
<fginther> elopio, we have a pep8/pyflakes checker we can add. Which project needs it?
<fginther> elopio, or does it need to only be pep8?
<elopio> fginther: it would be great to have it on all the core apps.
<elopio> pep8 and pyflakes. But first we need to make them compliant.
<elopio> fginther: if I fix the current errors, then can I ping you to enable the checkers?
<fginther> elopio, Ok, just let me know how you would like to proceed.
<fginther> elopio, yes
<elopio> fginther: thanks!
<stgraber> knome: sorry, not sure I understand what you mean
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you edit the Audacity testcase?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, \o
<balloons> SergioMeneses, what do you mena edit?>
<SergioMeneses> if you made changes before publish it
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: \o! long time to see my friend
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ohh I very well may have
<balloons> I fix spelling and formatting before merging things
<balloons> chilicuil, and SergioMeneses at the same time.. A rare treat :-)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I've been too busy with my new job
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! I shall check it as soon as possible ;)
<chilicuil> balloons: =)!, SergioMeneses yep, I've been busy too lately =/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, aaaah... everybody say this is rare now
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I'm playing with Bacula :)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. well it's just nice to have you both. Summertime is busier time for us here, but of course it's winter for you right SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no... we dont have winter here
 * SergioMeneses sad
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. what do you mean no winter? Aka, it's always warm?
 * balloons likes warm!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes.... only sun and some clouds
<SergioMeneses> :S
<balloons> I like that kind of "winter"
 * SergioMeneses says to balloons winter is coming
<elopio> fginther: ping. can you enable the checks for ubuntu-filemanager-app, please?
<elopio> but only check the tests/autopilot folder.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, =/ I would rather snow
<balloons> elopio, I owe him a runthrough of all the core apps that can be turned on..
<balloons> heh, if you want to or have time to do it, I'd appreciate it.. it's on the list, but I'm backlogged as usual :-)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes, I get that. but it's not all it's cracked up to be.. So :-)
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what you are talking about. I'm talking about the static checks.
<balloons> elopio, ohh.. nvm then
<elopio> balloons: but I can help, sure. I just need a better explanation of what you have just said.
<balloons> elopio, basically we want to gate commits for all the core apps whose autopilot tests pass right now
<balloons> when we first turned it on not all of them ran properly, etc, so only a couple are gated
<balloons> more should be able to be gated now
<elopio> balloons: got it. Where can I see the apps currently enabled?
<fginther> elopio, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/phablet/ubuntu-touch-coreapps.cfg
<fginther> elopio, the projects with a "generic-mediumtests listed in the" configuration have the UI tests enabled.
<elopio> fginther: cool. What does it mean template: False?
<fginther> elopio, It means that the generic-mediumtests is a pre-existing job and not generated from a template. cupstream2distro-config is what we use to auto-generate jenkins jobs. It's a little hard to make real sense of the cfg files without being a familar with the project itself.
<elopio> fginther: yes, it's hard to read. For now, I
<elopio> 'll just ask you to update them.
<fginther> elopio, that's the idea. I maintain that file :-)
<elopio> awesome :)
<fginther> elopio, but if you want a quick answer as to what projects are enabled, that's where you can look if I'm not around
<elopio> fginther: for ubuntu-filemanager-app the autopilot tests are failing. But can we just run the static tests?
<WebbyIT> balloons: I wrote also two tests for calculator: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188703 Maybe the delete test has to be rewrite if patch for bug #1198873 is accepted, but now it working
<ubot5> bug 1198873 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Need to add confirmation when deleting a calculation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198873
<fginther> elopio, the autopilot tests are not enabled for ubuntu-filemanager-app
<fginther> elopio, 'not enabled' in jenkins that is
<fginther> elopio, are the static tests build as part of package build?
<elopio> fginther: currently, they are not part of anything.
<elopio> I'm not sure where to add them.
<fginther> elopio, most projects add them debian/rules so that they are always executed when the package is built
<elopio> fginther: do you know a project I can take as an example for that?
<fginther> elopio, I'll look for one
<fginther> elopio, do you have a launchpad branch with these tests?
<elopio> fginther: no. Currently I'm just running the pep8 command.
<DanChapman> balloons, this final test doing manual partitioning for ubiquity is getting really hacky. I am getting 'object does not have any positional attributes' for nearly every object on the partition dialog and its basically boiled down to keyboard nav now and its horrible and fails LOTS!. Is it needed or will the current tests i.e default install, LVM and LVM with encrypt /home be enough?
<fginther> elopio, Oh, I miss-understood. I thought you had some unit-tests that you wanted to run.
<fginther> I've enabled the pep8/pyflakes check for ubuntu-filemanager-app. It runs as a post-build pbuilder hook.
<elopio> fginther: cool. Is that pre-merge or post-merge?
<fginther> pre-merge
<elopio> :D
<elopio> thanks. I'll let you know when the others are compliant.
<fginther> elopio, thank you!
<balloons> DanChapman, manual partitioning.. it would be REALLY nice to have it. Perhaps xnox can shed light as to why it's not working
<balloons> DanChapman, did you speak with jibel at all this morning? I can setup a time for you to meet.. if you make it friendly enough of a time, I can be there too, to talk about running these ubiquity tests
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i thought it would be really good to have. I'll get a list together then and will send it xnox's way see what he can do.
<balloons> DanChapman, we find bugs in manual partitioning more than other things, so :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, yep.. it's SO nice to have the developer here and handy to answer questions in this case
<DanChapman> balloons, I spoke to jibel briefly this morn about eog on jenkins. But yeah if you could arrange a time for us all to meet that would be great :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, can - do.. Can you meet between 1300 UTC and say 1500 UTC or so?
<balloons> I think that's the easiest time for me and jibel to meet
<asac> doanac: can you check that http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130715.2/ is in testing?
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah between then is good for me :-)
<asac> doanac: e.g. hasw been picked up by utah
<asac> was just produced a few minutes ago
<asac> in the hope that we get new smoke results
<xeranas> hi
<balloons> xeranas, hello
<xeranas> balloons: I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1195886 is already covered. At least what I see when I run test
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1195886 in Sudoku App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: test 'clear' button" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> mm.. xeranas your right!
<balloons> I was just going through everything to make sure the status was correct, thanks for pointing this out ;-)
<xeranas> no problem, still there are some places where I need learn
<balloons> xeranas, I'm always here to help :-)
<xeranas> test_sudoku.py have some lines with 'lambda', not sure why we need it. It is better way to calling methods in autopilot?
<balloons> xeranas, good question
<balloons> so in order to use the eventually keyword in an assert you need to have a function
<balloons> so for example, if I want to assert that eventually a label changes, I can't simply assert that the label will equal "blah" eventually
<balloons> the label won't change.
<balloons> instead I can use lambda to make it a function, which grabs the label value
<balloons> so what will happen is the code will continually poll that lambda function (which grabs the value) until it "eventually" make my assert true
<xeranas> ah, it defines variable at run time
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> http://www.secnetix.de/olli/Python/lambda_functions.hawk
<balloons> etc, etc
<balloons> it's pythonic stuff.. I'm not the best authority on python, but :-)
<balloons> so we use those to be able to pass a function for our assert call with eventually in it
<xeranas> balloons: I played bit with autopilot vis tool and find it very useful. However in time when I tried find e.g. those cells where user can enter numbers I was unable to. Now I see writen test for new button and it was used object name "blockgrid"
<balloons> xeranas, for sudoku touch?
<xeranas> yes
<balloons> xeranas, gotcha.. they are in the vis tool, you can see me find them in the video. Umm, basically look at the pages themselves
<balloons> I'd have to fire up the vis tool but you learn how Qt apps lay out there objects
<balloons> I found it using the vis tool, then went a looked at the qml quickly to understand things
<balloons> but if you ever get stuck, feel free to ask me, or even the developers themselves as they wrote it so they should know :-)
<balloons> xeranas, sometimes it can be confusing though, I certainly understand that
<xeranas> Is it normal that objectName value field is blank?
<balloons> xeranas, unless you've defined it, yes
<doanac> asac: they are in the queue and running
<asac> doanac: awesome... what do you think is ETA beforfe i see stuff on dash?
<asac> (no need to fastpath, just wonder)
<doanac> asac: probably around the top of the next hour.
<doanac> we pull from jenkins every 30 minutes
<asac> ok so in 1:20
<doanac> and most of the smoke touch jobs are done
<asac> oh so even in 15
<doanac> asac, yeah probably about 20 minutes
<asac> doanac: do you have the openvpn host at hand?
<doanac> asac: you mean the private jenkins url or the url of the openvpn server?
<asac> doanac: gateway for setting up the vpn for now
<doanac> batuan.canonical.com :1192
<asac> doanac: ok ... can you /msg me an example url so i can test?
<doanac> asac: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/VPN
<asac> nice
<asac> works
<asac> and still have access to inet
<asac> nice pow 2
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> buonasera balloons :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, what should we do with the rssreader app ? do you think I should try it with Xephyr ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or should I just wait for  fginther  to solve our problems ?
<fginther> Letozaf_, :-)
<Letozaf_> fginther, :p
<Letozaf_> fginther, if I can help someway... but it works on my box
<fginther> Letozaf_, I understand, It also works on my box. I have one task I'm trying to wrap up, then I'll start debugging this again. It's still possible that jenkins has some environment issue.
<Letozaf_> fginther, oh good, so I will wait :p
<fginther> Letozaf_, sorry for this issues here.
<Letozaf_> fginther, no worries I have fun, so no matter
<Letozaf_> fginther, I like hacking :p
<fginther> Letozaf_, that's good! I'm sure there is lots more hacking ahead :-)
<Letozaf_> fginther, cool :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, fginther I'm going review another merge proposal then and hang tight on this :-
<balloons> I actually have 2 to do :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let us know how the work
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry they work
<doanac> asac: maguro results are up. the mako jobs are still queued waiting for another test to complete
<asac> doanac: sure?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2999/
<asac> grouper looks better
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2998/
<asac> doanac: whats the easiest way to find my way from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-friends-app-autopilot/5/? to the internal stuff?
<doanac> replace jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com with 10.97.0.1:8080
<asac> doanac: not correct :)
<asac> you also have to replace https: by http:
<asac> (for me)
<doanac> asac: maguro jobs didn't run because the main smoke job failed: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-default/47/console
<doanac> looks like networking problems maybe
<doanac> should i try running it again?
<asac> doanac: quick questionm .. "restarting device" ... does that use the PDU?
<asac> or does it try soft?
<doanac> no, just a soft
<doanac> the phones can't use a PDU right now, because disconnecting power requires you to physically press a button
<doanac> we are still working on modding the devices to support that
<asac> ok
<asac> one sec
<asac> so ... can we at least try to pull off something through "normal" adb
<asac> at the end?
<asac> seems we dont even pull of syslog
<asac> in case ssh doesnt work
<asac> correct?
<asac> we have to pull something off if we can adb, but not ssh
<asac> and let people see
<asac> then we can KNOW whether its really a network issue :)
<doanac> asac: yeah, i can try and mod the job.
<asac> and we could even report that as a "very basic smoektest"
<doanac> i haven't looked at this job closely before.
<asac> so yuou see: yeah, we can log int
<asac> and yeah we saw network up there
<asac> and yeah, we can ping the device
<asac> etc.
<asac> maybe the "default" woyuld at best run through normal adb alltogether?
<doanac> asac: that's the real fix, is that "default" shouldn't have to do all the SSH stuff.
<asac> like for jobs that dont need to scp -r, we can just copy file with adb push
<doanac> this is left over from early testing paul did
<asac> and then always get results
<asac> right :)
<asac> so we agree
<asac> sounds simple enough to do default if the code is like i can imagine
<doanac> they really need to move over to my run_utah_phablet.py script
<asac> i assuming merging results with utah.output
<asac> woudl be the hardest part
<asac> unless there is a utah-config --merge :)
<asac> alreawdy
<asac> lol
<asac> i thknk i get a dejavu
<doanac> let me poke around this job and see if there's some simple updates I can add to improve. then when paul gets back we can make this work the right way
<asac> yeah. well. at least pulling "raw syslog" at beginning and end
<asac> should be trivial'ish
<asac> with default landing later as a special job or something
<doanac> exactly
<asac> and an easy retry bot here
<asac> !utah-rekick XXX
<xeranas> balloons: It seems that on test_new_game_button (sudoku) there no validating that actually test if new grid with new numbers was generated. However because its random thing there exist chance that it generate same grid so probably better leave it as it is?
<knome> stgraber, each testcase has this text at the end:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/48777/testcases/1310/results
<knome> stgraber, "If all actions..."
<knome> stgraber, this is something we need to manually insert to the testcase text
<knome> stgraber, can we make it appear automatically at the end of each testcase programmatically, rather than having to maintain that text in the testcaes?
<stgraber> yeah, should be easy enough, though that'll have to wait till next week, I'm not touching the tracker this week, I've got all my work for July and most of that for August to do by EOW ;)
<knome> sure, and you'll need to cooperate with me or balloons
<knome> we don't want the text appear twice..
<stgraber> yeah, I'll Cc you on the RT once I'm done with the changes so you'll have a rough estimate (depending on how busy IS is) of when this will land
<knome> awesome, thanks
<knome> also, did you read the backlog?
<knome> we were considering adding a simple JS script to help with the testcase numbering
<knome> firstly, we want to remove test case names
<knome> but that also means we won't have test numbers (useful when you have many tests inside one testcase)
<knome> the js script would go through all <dl>'s in the markup and add an additional element that says "this is the test number N in this testcase" or sth
<balloons> xeranas_, I'm not sure I get your question
<balloons> xeranas_, you mean the test new game doesn't check for a game grid to be created? if it doesn't let's add it :-)
<asac> doanac: did you rekick maguro?
<asac> (not sure if i distracted you too much :))
<doanac> asac: let me re-kick. got distracted by something else
<asac> doanac: and maybe double check that mako is still queued/running
<phillw> balloons:  ping :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, who else needs adding to wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre ?
<balloons> phillw, pong!
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm
<balloons> Noskcaj, that's a really nice list of the regulars
<Noskcaj> It seems to be most of the "voluntary" people covered.
<phillw>  balloonssoz, I was AFK. the area for bugs has now been updated (I know you always ignore my emails :P )
<phillw> balloons: the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/ page does not seem to be mentioned... where do you think it should be?
<balloons> The activities page and the main page perhaps
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol, we can't force those who don't want to share to do so
<balloons> we could make it part of the signup process though
<balloons> we recommend mailing the mailing list to say hello and adding yourself to the page
<balloons> Noskcaj, make sense?
<balloons> I would support that
<Noskcaj> yep. sounds good. and it helps us monitor contributor levels
<Noskcaj> i'll work on it thisafternoon
<balloons> just make sure we don't sound like it's required to be a part.. :-)
<phillw> balloons:  I'd also support that they take the time to file a hardware profile, if they are going to say WHO they are, it does make sense to say WHO their computer(s) is/are.
<balloons> sure indeed
<phillw> balloons: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence fully up to date?
<Noskcaj> balloons, latest from kirkland: He's always going to be too busy to help host a testdrive hackfest but is willing to answer some questions if necessary. He is willing to give someone commit privileges when they earn it.
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok, so perhaps you and howard can help do it then..
<balloons> I would wait till howard returns from london :-)
<balloons> but we could schedule it now
<Noskcaj> yes and yes
<Noskcaj> I don't have time to schedule it right now (school in 5 minutes) but i'll send an email off when i'm at school
<balloons> phillw, umm hmm
<balloons> phillw, I updated the page because it had some bad links, but I'm also confused because it was showing cadence week three as this week not next
<Noskcaj> phillw, Where is that hardware profiles wiki page you made?
<phillw> balloons: I suggest that on the Activities page, we make bugs a bit more prominent
<phillw> Noskcaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<Noskcaj> Thanks
<balloons> phillw, I think the page is a bit better now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<phillw> It's still a manual convert until the 'new' system comes available - but at least their profiles will not 'vanish'. That's the best I could come up with when profiles were still vanishing :/
<phillw> balloons: we have a section on activities for bugs.... buried in the small print at 4.2 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities It already points to the overview page. Maybe it warrants a higher ranking?
<balloons> phillw, indeed.. it might be time to refresh that page again
<balloons> smaller and more concise is always better
<balloons> it always gets so long
<balloons> I still would like a section on running the development release.. I'm not sure what happened to that
<phillw> it is called mission creep, and something I'm well aware of from the early days of lubuntu :D
<phillw> balloons: give me an hour, and I'll have a draft up for you. (It's a "no brainer" for me to do the restructure, but on this occaision, you're the boss :D )
<balloons> phillw, feel free to edit away
<balloons> we can always revert easy enough, so it's no worries
<balloons> I appreciate the look over :-)
<fginther> balloons, fyi, the ubuntu-rssreader-app UI has changed and Letozaf_'s tests are completely broken as currently written (I can't figure out how to add and remove feeds with the new interface).
<balloons> yea, she fwd'd us that mail from joey
<balloons> it's ok, provided we don't issues again when we try and redo them
<balloons> the calendar also has some UI work going on that will break things afaik
<fginther> balloons, ack
<phillw> balloons: that is one seriously messed up page..... :: DEEP SIGH ::
<balloons> phillw, ty :-)
<phillw> balloons: WTF? ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases Ooooh, some serious pruning needed!
<phillw> do NOT duplicate infromation!
<balloons> phillw, that should be the master page for thinga
<balloons> I'd prune activities first
<balloons> your agree?
<phillw> balloons: it's taking some what longer than my 1st estimate.... I'm just coming up for air! Wiki will be the death of me.... I forgot just how painful it is to convert a 'long' page back to the approved structure... :/
<phillw> balloons: are you busy?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-16
<asac> doanac: not sure if you are off... maybe you could run through all those 0/0 jobs before going off one more time?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2999/
<asac> that one also doesnt have a few
<asac> like security etc.
<asac> anyone knows who to talk to if there are broken panda's here: http://s-jenkins:8080/computer/ ?
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<cking> gema, yesterday I asked about the power testing that's not been working for > 3 weeks and you said you would give me an ETA on that. Do you have an ETA on your ETA?
<gema> cking: yes, next week I will discuss it with plars and get them running again
<gema> he is on holidays this week
<gema> we are going to use the extra fluke for that
<gema> cking: there has been a miscomunication somewhere and we dropped the ball
<gema> cking: sorry about that
<cking> so I guess end of next week at the earliest then
<gema> cking: yes
<cking> ok, thanks for the info, it informs me how I can sanity check the latest kernel PM issues
<gema> cking: I will try to get traction on that this week if there is a regression
<cking> i guess I need to get some kit rigged up and look at the latest kernel to see whats going on, I'm running tight on time on this issue
<gema> cking: ok, i will check with larry later today if we can speed up the hooking of that fluke for you to be able to run the tests if that'd help
<cking> it would be useful to see what's being happening in the past few weeks as I'm sure there may be a power regression but I've got no supporting data to inform me how to make a rational decision at the moment
<cking> gema, you realise that there is a risk of get different results with a different fluke meter if they've not been recently calibrated. so putting another fluke meter on this test may give misleading data
<cking> gema, last week I sent an email with some prototyped mobile probes that work in UTAH, I was wondering if these will get integrated into the tests, I guess I was wondering how we proceed on this as I've not heard any feedback for week
<cking> hrm
<gema> cking: andy is working on that
<gema> cking: but it is not his higher priority this week
<cking> ack
<gema> cking: we've been talking to the guys in NZ as well to coordinate the autopilot and utah efforts
<gema> cking: but it is not their higher priority either because the testing is in so bad shape
<gema> (functional)
<gema> that we need to help fix it
<cking> yep, I realize it needs some more love
<gema> cking: a lot of it
<gema> cking: so we haven't forgotten you, we've just been sent on a mission to put the world in autopilot
<gema> and we are still working on the probing in the background
<gema> cking: we can put the old fluke for the old testing and use the new one for the new testing
<gema> cking: I have no idea how rfowler and sconklin are calibrating the flukes
<gema> cking: it may be worth for you to talk to rfowler
<gema> and steve
<gema> and figure it out
<cking> ack
<gema> cking: I will keep you posted anyway, I am trying to flesh out all we are doing in nicely followable BPs
<gema> including the PS QA part of the team
<cking> the old fluke on the "old" tests is advisable, since we don't want to introduce another H/W change that will affect the results over time
<gema> cking: absolutely
<gema> cking: please follow up with rfowler and make sure he understands that
<gema> cking: assuming they haven't recalibrated it in the process of hooking it to puts
<cking> gema, I can communitate that to him, but I can't vouch that it will be understood, that's out of my control
<gema> cking: ok, I can be with you in that meeting
<gema> and make sure we are all in sync
<gema> let me schedule something
<cking> no, let me send an email, meetings kill my life - they take too many man resources
<gema> cking: ack
<gema> cking: but I don't see people's faces when they read it, so it makes more difficult to get all the questions asked and answered
<gema> that's the only reason I wanted to have us all talking for 30 mins and make sure everybody is in sync
<gema> cking: send it and I will meet with him
<cjohnston> mornin
<sm0x2> Hey guys, i'm new and my girlfriend has a problem with Unity, there are  sometimes freezes. Has anyone tipps and tricks to create a really good BugReport?
<jibel> sm0x2, hi, there are guidelines on the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs to create good bug report, a complete freeze of the system could be a kernel or graphics driver issue
<jibel> sm0x2, #ubuntu-bugs on freenode is a more appropriate channel for questions about bugs
<gema> cking: the meter is back in place, I just need to get someone to reenable those tests
<cking> gema, thanks \o/
<gema> :)
<DanChapman> afternoon all :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, I really don't get what's going on with firefox on jenkins. Grrrr!
<balloons> DanChapman, :-( sorry to hear that!
<elopio> balloons: now I have the approval for the first emulator branch, but it failed to lande due to an unrelated unstable test.
<elopio> this is not an easy road :)
<elopio> I've fixed the unstable test, now asking again for reviews.
<balloons> elopio, thank you for traversing the road
<balloons> virtual beers for you sir1
<balloons> DanChapman, did you land the changes to the ff test?
 * balloons notes this is why we like introspection :-)
<elopio> virtual beers, that's what makes it worth it ;)
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah but its now the tabs_and_windows test failing which has been passing up til now. Will see what todays run brings. Might be a one off
<balloons> elopio, when we meet again you can convert those into the real thing :-)
<elopio> now we are talking!
<elopio> (I'm joking, of course. I do it for the lolz)
 * elopio goes back to work.
<balloons> elopio, do you surf?
<elopio> balloons: I've just done it once, a couple of weeks ago. I suck.
<balloons> elopio, :-) I saw the picture and wondered if it was you or not
 * balloons lets elopio go back to work mode
<elopio> balloons: yes, that was me. My brother gave me surf lessons as a present. It was fun, but I see no future there :)
<balloons> elfy, lol.. well I don't surf, but if I did I would kitesurf.. Instead I kitebuggy on the beaches here.. Can you drive on the beaches where your at? Are they hard packed sand?
<elopio> I've never seen somebody doing it here. It's soft sand, mostly.
<elopio> I suppose it would work in some beaches. It looks fun.
<elfy> balloons: I don't either, and where I live the beaches are stones ...
<balloons> elfy, sorry for the ping.. tab complete and all.. elopio, elfy ...
<elfy> :p
<elfy> I never tab fail - everyone will tell you ...
<balloons> I mean.. I meant to do that!
<balloons> of course, elfy you and I talk surfing all the time
<elfy> lol
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll enable video recording if it helps figuring out the issue with firefox, I'll try to do that this evening
<DanChapman> jibel, that would help alot. Thanks :-)
<balloons> jibel, xnox  you still about?
<jibel> balloons, more or less
<jibel> balloons, how can I help?
<balloons> I'm trying to schedule a hangout with yourself me and DanChapman_ about getting ubiquity autopilot running..
<balloons> I'm scheduling now and thought it would be useful to see if you were around to make sure I picked a good time for you :-)
<xnox> balloons: well, I am London time. So it's paste my end of day now, and I should be in the swimming pool =) but instead I am finishing up on android build.
<jibel> balloons, not tomorrow between 1430 and 1600 utc anything else will be fine
<balloons> can we do thursday at 1500 UTC xnox and jibel?
<balloons> xnox, I shan't be the reason your not in the pool!
<xnox> balloons: pitti at one stage looked at getting ubiquity autopilot running in the lab, as far as I remember. pitti, did you succeed in tricking partman into believing which devices are available?
<xnox> might be late for pitti, as well now.
<balloons> xnox, yes, jibel has an idea for how we can run it.. I just thought we could all sit and chat and figure it out :-)
<xnox> balloons: anything finishing before 17:30 UTC should be fine.
<balloons> kk, invites on the way
<xnox> ack.
<balloons> enjoy your evenings!
<jibel> balloons, I even have something nearly working, it is just a bit slow because it is running in qemu and rendering performance is, hm, low
<jibel> balloons, I tried on hardware by faking disk devices with a device mapper or scsi_debug, but well partman didn't like this option,
<balloons> jibel, supposedly accelerated qemu is coming this year
<jibel> balloons, so, ok to talk on thursday
<balloons> jibel, yes indeed.. :-)
<dkessel> balloons, i could watch the 50 minute long video now - or i could hack some test(s) today ;)
<balloons> dkessel, howdy!
<balloons> dkessel, have an app in mind? If not, I have something in mind for you :-)
<dkessel> balloons, just noticed your mail about the video in my spam folder.... bad bad spam filter...
<dkessel> balloons, what do you suggest?
<balloons> dkessel, :-p
<balloons> dkessel, the music app.. It's recently been through the hack day and is getting more and more into shape
<balloons> it needs tests for everything.. I don't even think it has the basic layout merged yet
<dkessel> ok. let me update the branch and see about the check tests bugs...
<balloons> phillw, ping
<dkessel> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Music has broken links in the "release schedule" section
<mhall119> dkessel: thanks, I'll fix it
<mhall119> hmmm, music team isn't on status.u.c
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> phillw, saw your WIP for the activities page
<phillw> thoughts?
<balloons> just wanted to see what you had in mind for the contributing testcases side, etc
<balloons> I might want to see a 1 sentence description with the links, but I like the direction
<balloons> I'm worried about the top piece however, it's getting to be more than a page before the actual content, heh
<phillw> I'll be hunting down the various wiki pages, mentioning the tutorial sessions etc.
<balloons> right.. so, keep at it
<balloons> ty!
<phillw> I'll re-do the classroom bit, I think it should be moved to the quality classroom wiki page.
<balloons> right, and linking should be easier after the changes
<phillw> yes, it took a while to create all the sub pages :D
<dkessel> mhall119, can you point me to where the "real code" (logic, etc) of the music app is? i'm stumbling from file to file but can't find where it actually populates it's database...
<mhall119> dkessel: meta-database.js does the music file scanning
<dkessel> mhall119, =) ok then i must have skipped over that. thanks
<mhall119> dkessel: though the real heavy-lifting is done in the nemo folderlistmodel plugin
<dkessel> hm. to be more specific: i've written a setup step for my autopilot test. it creates a temp dir, then sets $HOME to point to the temp dir... copies music into $HOME/Music... and i expected the app to find the music file. but it doesn't seem to. the album list is coming up empty.
<dkessel> mhall119, ^ and now i wonder if the music app code is even the right place to look...
<mhall119> dkessel: might be better to email the app's developers, I'm only vaguely familiar with it
<mhall119> dkessel: ping danielholm in #ubuntu-app-devel
<dkessel> mhall119, ok
<balloons> mhall119, dkessel thanks
<balloons> dkessel, you wanted something exciting right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<dkessel> balloons, :P I am now mailing danielholm, and will wait for a response the other day then....
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, just to let you know I proposed a merge for sudoku app the hint button test, fixed it and completed it
<balloons> dkessel, ty.. if you just want to push the basic layout that would be helpful by itself
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh excellent!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<dkessel> balloons, all I have now are two tiny helper methods to help setup a test. If you think that makes sense to merge already... sure..
<balloons> dkessel, ahh, I see the layout is there
<balloons> I was thinking that it wasn't.. meaning no autopilot folder, etc
<balloons> so, ignore my comment :-)
<thomi_> morning
<dkessel> good evening thomi
<Noskcaj> balloons, would you still e able to attend the testdrive hackfest if it's during the weekend?
<balloons> Noskcaj, depends :-) Summer is very busy for me, as you can imagine... If you tell me the date and time, I'll be able to answer. i'd like to attend
<Noskcaj> ok. It will probably be early august, that's as close to fitting everyone as i can get.
<balloons> Noskcaj, if it happens in august I probably can't make it. I'll be off the internet :-p
<Noskcaj> oh, ok
<balloons> earlier in the month is better.. I kid a little, but yea, I'll be disconnected much of the month
<Noskcaj> I'm hoping one of the first weekends to skip different freezes
<balloons> that's a good chance then of me being able to make it :-)
<phillw> balloons: ready for idiot checking (I mean proof-cheking :P ) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities
<SergioMeneses> looool
 * SergioMeneses says hi everybody
<balloons> phillw, ohh nice.. I want to make some edits!
<phillw> balloons: feel more than free to dive on to it! My brain is now fuzzy :D
<phillw> balloons: I've still to add in the Logo for testing etc. I'm just having a break, wiki editing is quite intense when you are jumping between various tabs, creating pages etc :)
<balloons> ohh no doubt
<balloons> my edit will be up in a moment
<phillw> balloons: if you could have a go at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities#What_can_I_do.3F to bring it into the format I've used for the rest of the page, that'd be a great help!
<balloons> phillw, ok basic re-arranging is done
<phillw> It needs really, to mention that we do both cadence testing and milestone testing depending on the flavours
<phillw> balloons: thnx, the 'who we are' was added as Noskaj had mentioned it, and I do think that listing us and our machines is useful :)
<balloons> the content itself needs tweaked, but the layout is better I think
<phillw> yes, I think it's better to make up a page covering alphas, betas and RCs. I have the basic format at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Testing so it is not a horrendous task for me to do :)
<Noskcaj> I've made a wiki page for the testdrive hackfest at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest
<phillw> Noskcaj: get it added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest
<Noskcaj> phillw, shouldn't i wait for a final date to do that?
<Noskcaj> added
<Noskcaj> I've also posted it to the Quality FB page and am awaiting a retweet from the Quality twitter
<phillw> Noskcaj: yeah, having a final date is good, but leeting people know it is upcoming is also good :)
<Noskcaj> Somewhere on the activities page you should reference that testdrive exists, it will help newcomers get set up.
<phillw> balloons: I've moved 'flask192x192.png' to the correct area, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconsPage It can now be used anywhere on the QA area by simply to it. No need to upload it to each page you wish to use it on.
<phillw> Noskcaj: testdrive, Vbox and KVM are mentioned in the classroom sessions as part of 'the tools we use'. I'm open to ideas of having more things mentioned, but I've spent quite a lot of time getting  the current activities page into something that nearly follows best guide for wiki formatting!
<phillw> balloons: that worked! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities
<SergioMeneses> phillw, awesome!
<phillw> Noskcaj: the "Who are we" section is not only mentioned, but was promoted by the boss :D
<Noskcaj> Everything looks ready for it to go live
<phillw> SergioMeneses: It's nearly ready... needs people to check out that all the links work and that nothing from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities has been  lost (I nearly missed the contributing to test cases section... )_
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've just to redo the section covering cadence testing and add in milestone testing.
<SergioMeneses> I see  but when you was working on it didn't you check it?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: when doing this type of 'destroy and re-create', it is possible to lose information (Or, in my case, an entire section). I had 3 editing tabs open most of the time, some times more. It is quite 'fun' to so such a re-write, but it deperately needed doing and I had a a couple of days between milestones where I could attack it full on.
<phillw> *desperately*
<SergioMeneses> phillw, you're right such things happen
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I can check it out if you want to
<SergioMeneses> is this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities right?
<dkessel> bye balloons - i'll keep on trying to get tests for the music app going, currently in mail contact with one of the authors... see you around, i'm late for bed.
<balloons> dkessel, see you! thanks mate
<balloons> phillw, that looks very nice
<balloons> makes you want to fix the content even more :-p
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, all link are working https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities good work
<phillw> SergioMeneses: yeah, just prepping up a page for alpha / betas
<phillw> balloons: ping
<SergioMeneses> phillw, if you need some help, please let me know
<balloons> phillw, about to walk the dog mate, what's up?
<balloons> we netsplit there for a bit
<phillw> balloons: I have edited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages to mention that we don't all use alphas etc. Can you have a hack at it to include the cadence stuff?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-17
<phillw> balloons: and, yes, the thankyou area has to be moved... as to how prominent you wish to make it?  Well, I'm glad I'm not deciding :)
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities have been edited, I really cannot see a better place to add in 'thank you' but to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities#Thank-you Feel free to go edit, once you've edited the cadence stuff!
<phillw> JasonO: of course, one of these days you will actually be on line :)
<JasonO> Hi PhillW :)
<phillw> JasonO: how's the leg?
 * JasonO mobile
<JasonO> PhillW: It's getting better
<phillw> good, I've not had a reply from your name sake as to email accounts etc. They're pretty busy with RL as well.
<JasonO> No problem, I can wait.
<phillw> I can add you as an @phillw.net email address... maybe best chat on ##phillw and not the QA channel :)
<JasonO> Alright :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> xnox: partman is no problem, I have that figured out; the problem is grub-install, that fails when you call it on a device which isn't visible by the bios (like /dev/md0)
<pitti> xnox: I haven't found a good workaround for that, as you can't just divert it (it's copied from /rofs and called in the chroot)
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<jibel> good morning
<xnox> pitti: it should be possible to preseed skipping grub-install.
<xnox> pitti: we already have normal fully automated preseeding of ubiquity, so we do know grub-install works from the installer.
<pitti> xnox: ah, how would I do this? can this be done in an already running live environment, or does this need to be passed on the kernel command line?
<xnox> either.
<xnox> pitti: let me find the option =)
<pitti> xnox: yeah, unless the UI wants to cover that part, but better we cover all the rest than nothing
<pitti> xnox: thanks; I'll give that a try once you tell me the s3kr1t command
<DanChapman> xnox, hey can i pester you in a little while about some of the dialog widgets? Am just getting a list together with some examples first
<jibel> pitti, how did you make partman believe there is a physical device it can use? I didn't failed to find how
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883443/ are my notes
<xnox> DanChapman: what about them?
<pitti> jibel: in short, I create a raid-0 md backed by a loop device
<pitti> jibel: that's a block device which you can partition, and which partman accepts
<jibel> pitti, ah, ok, I missed the second part
<pitti> and then parted_devices needs to be filtered to only return that one, otherwise it happily scribbles over the mounted(!!) /dev/vda
<pitti> (if you accept the defaults)
<pitti> jibel: I still have an open WI for this, when I test xnox' grub-install pre-seeding I'll update the spec and put the recipe there
<jibel> pitti, I didn't find the "echo ... /bin/parted_devices" bits
<jibel> nice trick
<DanChapman> xnox, i have been having autopilot complaining about object has no positional attributes. For both the ubi_question_dialog and the partition_dialog.
<jibel> pitti, to run ubiquity ap tests, I went the qemu way with a /custom-installation directory into initrd to load the tests on the live imag
<jibel> e
<xnox> pitti: ubiquity --help says -b, --no-bootloader  Do not install a bootloader.
<pitti> jibel: i. e. you added a second virtio disk?
<pitti> xnox: oh, handy
<xnox> pitti:  it _should_ work, but possibly not tested that well =)
<pitti> xnox: let's find out
<xnox> pitti: which is equivalent to injecting os.environ['UBIQUITY_NO_BOOTLOADER'] = '1' into the environment variables.
<jibel> pitti, I create an empty disk with qemu-img, extract the kernel and initrd from the iso and boot from the iso with the custom initrd, kernel and kernel arguments
<xnox> (can be passed as kernel arg / environment variable)
<pitti> o
<pitti> thanks qemu for stealing my focus
<jibel> DanChapman, Hey, I enabled videos for app tests, that makes the FF failure pretty clear https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/17/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/
<DanChapman> xnox, the buttons on the ubi_question_dialog I can only see/select the GtkButtonBox, but not the GtkButtons inside. I tried blindly selecting them by their label value. Are they generated at runtime depending on question?
<DanChapman> hence why i can't see them
<xnox> DanChapman: they are generated at runtime based on what debconf is asking. To that ubi_question_dialog is  a "template" which gets dynamically populated.
<xnox> not sure how to introspect that....
<DanChapman> jibel, hey :-) awesome cheers. I'll go take a look...
<pitti> xnox: oh, and the other problem is that with this md setup I always get straight into the "custom partition" dialog, it doesn't offer me auto-partitioning; do you know why that is?
<pitti> I guess DanChapman's test cover the automatic partitioning modes
<DanChapman> pitti i'm just trying to finish off custom part test at the moment
<pitti> right, but we should have both; right now, with the /dev/md device it's not how ubiquity usually behaves
<pitti> so we need to fix that
<xnox> pitti: right, so if partman-auto falls on it's face and doesn't offer any autopartitioning options, partman goes straight to the "custom partitioning dialog" instead of offering "choose how to partition your device", in ubiquity this translates into "drop me to the custom partition page"
<xnox> pitti: the solution here is to troubleshoot why partman-auto didn't fancy any of the offered drives.
<xnox> pitti: how can I run your setup to reproduce and debug it?
<pitti> xnox: right; I guess it makes some tests on the devices and weeds out the md ones
<pitti> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883488/
<pitti> xnox: this is the script that I'm running before calling ubiquity -b
<pitti> xnox: I create a 10 GB partition with qemu-img create -f qcow2 test.img 10G
<pitti> and run the whole thing in
<pitti> kvm -m 1600 -vga vmware -drive if=virtio,index=0,file=test.img -cdrom ~/download/ubuntu/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso
 * pitti does a test run with manual partitioning for now
<DanChapman> xnox, ok I might have to keep keyboard nav on that one.
<xnox> pitti: ok thanks. let me play with that.
<pitti> xnox: (in case it wasn't clear already, that script gets run as root inside the VM)
<xnox> pitti: once on manual partitioning page, verify that "install grub on to device...." drop down is either (a) not there at all or (b) "do not install grub" or something like that.
<xnox> that's the behaviour "-b" should make.
<pitti> xnox: (I think) I didn't see it, so it seems to work
<pitti> xnox: nice, it finished successfully now, modulo the manual partitioning
<pitti> xnox: so -b works
<xnox> \o/ good =) means we didn't break installer too much this cycle yet.
<xnox> pitti: i transitioned ubiquity to use pkexec and now it can't drop priviliges back to user "ubuntu" and talk to dbus =( should I be spawning my own session dbus as root then?
<xnox> pitti: ideally i'd like to still be able to talk to the "ubuntu" user dbus.....
<pitti> xnox: why can't it drop privs?
<pitti> because you are missing the original $DBUS_SESSION_ADDRESS env var?
<xnox> pkexec conveniently clears the environment for me, so once i'm back to being "ubuntu" user, I no longer have any of the session's environment vars.
<xnox> yeap.
<xnox> pitti: should I insercurily write it into a predictable name file & read it off there? or do i need to have yet another wrapper for this.....
<pitti> xnox: "pkexec env USER_BUS=$DBUS_SESSION_ADDRESS ubiquity", and when you drop privs, set DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=$USER_BUS ?
<xnox> pitti: nice =) let me try that.
<pitti> xnox: how did you do that with sudo? sudo -E ?
<xnox> yeah, we had all three: gksudo, kdesudo, sudo all with extra hacks to keep the whole env.
<pitti> xnox: you wrote a .policy for passing through DISPLAY? (<annotate key="org.freedesktop.policykit.exec.allow_gui">TRUE</annotate>)
<xnox> pitti: yeah, I have policy to keep the display, that was the first thing =)
<pitti> xnox: otherwise sudo isn't going anywhere anytime soon
<xnox> pitti: also ev was asking how to write a policy file that does this "let through, without asking, if the $user is in admin group. deny everyone else, do not offer any authentication" can policykit express this?
<pitti> xnox, DanChapman, jibel: FYI, I uploaded my current script and adjusted the whiteboard in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-upstream-test-development to point out what it is and where it lives
<pitti> xnox: not in a .policy file, but you can write a .pkla to do that
<pitti> xnox: check /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla in the policykit-desktop-privileges for examples, which does exactly this
<xnox> Parkout Los Angeles? =)
<xnox> ok, thanks. let's look.
<pitti> xnox: e. g. it allows admins on the foreground session to mount internal partitions or set the system clock
<xnox> pitti: so that's what I need to change to make usb-creator stop asking questions again!
<pitti> xnox: please not; having any firefox plugin be able to format your internal hard drives or changing the boot sector is evil
<xnox> pitti: well, usb-creator is a dbus service and only deals with removable media by default..... but ok, I see your point.
<pitti> xnox: it doesn't enforce the "removable" on the d-bus level, though? if it does, we can certainly silence it
<xnox> pitti: right good point. i should finally merge and debug udisks2 branch, then we have higher granulality of removable disks, I don't see a problem iff it's limited to stickly current active user's usb-disks / sd-cards.
<xnox> there is an option to run usb-creator against all devices, but i guess that should request admin escalation straight away.
<gema> cking: amd64 for the power tests is enabled
<gema> cking: andy is working on getting i386 enabled as well
<gema> (andy: doanac)
<cking> gema, many thanks, I've been looking at those today and I'm now investigating the  power regressions I observe in these latest test
<gema> cking: ack
<DanChapman> xnox, for custom partitioning what partition layout/s would you say it should test as there is quite a few options to choose from. Is it worth it for you guys testing all the different ways?
<xnox> DanChapman: i'm not sure, how/what should be tested on the custom partitioning page as it heavily depends on the environment the test is run under.
<xnox> DanChapman: a much higher priority engineering wise, for us to integrate pitti's proposed way of running the tests and fake/provision a pre-installed disk and test "automatic resize" page. As automatic dual-boot partition is used very often, and is known to regress in the past.
<DanChapman> xnox, ok cool. Well i will leave it as a standard / with swap for now. It won't take much to expand it to others if needed.
<DanChapman> xnox, I can make a start on a test for dual-boot I have a spare box i run these tests on anyways so will make a start on it.
 * DanChapman is sure that will be the last of FF fails
<slickymaster> good morning
<DanChapman> slickymaster, morning
<slickymaster> elfy, are you there?
<slickymaster> DanChapman: I was going to assign myself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1198452 when I noticed that Jack Fromm had already assign himself to it. Thing is he did not marked the bug status as In Progress, don't you think it should be changed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1198452 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed : thunar-volman-settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slickymaster> DanChapman: reason is that if you filter the bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=xubuntu&orderby=status&start=0 by status it's misleading
<DanChapman> two secs just looking
<slickymaster> ok
<DanChapman> slickymaster, I would contact Jack to confirm he has made a start which if he has then it can be changed to in progress.
<slickymaster> DanChapman: ok, I'll mail him, asking it. Thanks
<DanChapman> slickymaster, if you look at his bugs list https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jjfrv8-gmail he probably marks as in progress as he works his way through
<slickymaster> DanChapman: just saw it. You're probably right
<slickymaster> DanChapman: it's just a issue of different approaches on the work progress
<slickymaster> DanChapman: anyway, thanks
<DanChapman> np
<elopio> ping balloons. Can you approve branches on the calendar?
<balloons> elopio, indeed I can
<elopio> balloons: two quickies, please:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1201483-pep8/+merge/174830
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1201498-pyflakes/+merge/174833
<balloons> elfy, sure thing!
 * DanChapman notices balloons got name wrong ;-P
<balloons> BAH!!!!!
<elopio> :) elfy, we will have to fight with knives to see who keeps the nickname.
 * balloons notes elfy has a secondary name already
<DanChapman> balloons, finally got to the bottom of the firefox problem. I think i tagged you for a review anyways
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh.. I'll add it to the list of reviews.. today is review day :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, everyones keeping you busy if you have to dedicate a day to reviews :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, shouldn't take all day, lol :-p But it has happened before
<balloons> I consider it quite a wonderful thing when it does happen
<elopio> thanks for the reviews balloons. fginther, can you add the static checks to ubuntu-calendar-app, please?
<elopio> on tests/autopilot folder.
<fginther> elopio, will do
<balloons> fginther, speaking of which ?I have a list of apps for you to turn on if you haven't
<balloons> I went through them all again this morning
<balloons> fginther, stock ticker, sudoku, calculator, calendar, clock, file manager, terminal, weather
<elfy> elopio: we'll need to decide using age - I'm 4.7billion years old
<elopio> elfy: no, fight to dead!
<elfy> :)
<fginther> balloons, ack. Do you want me to make sure the autopilot tests pass first?
<balloons> fginther, sure give them a trial run, but in theory they all work
<fginther> balloons, got it
<DanChapman> balloons, did you get hold of Vasudevan the other day?
<balloons> DanChapman, I sent him back a mail and it seems his crazy setup woes have passed. I haven't heard back on the testing front though
<DanChapman> balloons, ok cool :-) hopefully hear something soon if he is back up and running
<dkessel> good evening.
<dkessel> balloons, i need some help finishing the first music app test
<balloons> dkessel, hello sir!
<dkessel> how do i query for a property value of the MainView object?
<dkessel> for example this does not work: currentArtist = self.main_window.currentArtist
<balloons> dkessel, there is a getProperty function
<dkessel> aah :)
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html
<balloons> well  get_properties() :-)
<balloons> but I'm not sure that answers your question or not actually :-)
<balloons> have you got a branch on lp? that makes it much easier
<balloons> dkessel, ^^
<dkessel> balloons, I'd like to commit my branch, but I messed up my local branch with a merge - just trying to fix it now... branch: lp:~d-kessel/music-app/test_read_music_from_home
<balloons> dkessel, kk
<dkessel> balloons, ok I did it :) check the branch...
 * balloons grabs
<balloons> dkessel, ok so hmm
<balloons> dkessel, ok so looking at the mainview object, it has the properties you want
<balloons> the object name is set in the qml already
<balloons> objectName: "music"
<balloons> so grab that object using  a select, then you should be able to nab the properties
<balloons> at the moment, your using the mainWindow object which isn't what you want :-)
<balloons> dkessel, does that make sense?
<balloons> dkessel, also, in the debian/control file add the example-content package so the tests will run in the jenkins enviroment :-)
<balloons> you can put it in the depends for Package: music-app-autopilot
<dkessel> balloons, hmmmm self.app.select_single('music') returns None :/ also, a bit to get in my head, that mainview and mainView are different objects...
<balloons> dkessel, let me help a bit
<balloons> dkessel, your not grabbing the MainView object
 * dkessel launches autopilot vis again
<dkessel> balloons, is this.app the QQuickView?
<balloons>         main = self.app.select_single("MainView", objectName = "music")
<balloons>         props = main.get_properties()
<balloons> dkessel, this doesn't work but it's what I was trying to get across:
<balloons> main = self.app.select_single("MainView", objectName = "music")
<balloons> title = lambda: main.get_properties().currentTracktitle
<balloons> self.assertThat(title, Eventually(Equals("Swansong")))
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> however, removing the getProperties nonsense lets it work properly :-p
<balloons> dkessel, I'll avoid spamming the chat any further, but this paste works
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884919/
<dkessel> balloons, ready to merge (i hope) ;)
<balloons> dkessel, :-)
<balloons> does what I did make sense to you?
<dkessel> tbh, I still have a hard time getting what the app object is exactly
<balloons> the self.app?
<balloons> that's the autopilot library
<balloons> check out __init__.py
<balloons> self.app = self.launch_test_application(
<dkessel> mh ok. more grepping next time =) now i get it... i still have a hard time finding declarations and stuff in python programs in general. maybe i should get away from gedit...
<balloons> dkessel, I can happily recommend geany
<balloons> it's all the lightweight goodness of gedit with the sanity of tabs and a useful sidebar. Not to mention block editing, and a real find and replace, along with some macro support
<dkessel> balloons, I am going to give it a try then. Well, that's might be all I can do this week as far as autopilot test writing goes...
<balloons> dkessel, :-) no worries, a bug closed and a test written brings us one step closer. You going to make a merge request?
<dkessel> balloons, i don't think this closes any open bug (?)
<balloons> dkessel, hmm.. we should have a bug for reading the music directory and loading a library
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1202323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202323 in Ubuntu Music App " Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test loading your library" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> :-p
<dkessel> balloons, thx :) now the branch is linked and the merge proposal is out
<balloons> I should add stuff for the playlist features too :-)
<balloons> dkessel, so I'm looking at the diff for this.. I think perhaps your changing more than you intended?
<balloons> is your branch based off of trunk, or an older branch?
<dkessel> it was based on trunk... a few days ago ;)
 * dkessel searches "bzr for dummies"... now how did i get that branch so messed up... and how do i get it right again....
<dkessel> yeah, vthompson already commented on that too
<dkessel> balloons, ^ :/
<balloons> dkessel, :-)
<balloons> yes, well to fix it you can rebase to trunk
<balloons> it shouldn't have any issues to do so as you've not touched anything in the core codebase
<balloons> that said dkessel , bzr merge lp:music-app isn't doing what I hoped
<dkessel> i used 'bzr revert' because after a 'bzr update' if said i had changed all those files... which i hadn't... and now those files are back in some old revision i think....mh
<dkessel> if -> it
<balloons> dkessel, well worst case scenario you re-pull trunk, copy/paste the test directory in and propose it since you only touched those files :-)
<balloons> I'm a little confused as to how to solve, but I'd like to figure it out :-)
<dkessel> balloons, did I mention we still use CVS at work? =)
<balloons> dkessel, lol
<balloons> why still cvs?
<balloons> dkessel, http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.1.0/en/quick-reference/quick-start-summary.svg
<dkessel> balloons, management... i guess i should not discuss this in a public irc channel :)
<balloons> sure..
<knome> dkessel, no, definitely not. swearing is against the guidelines.
<balloons> rofl knome! such timing!
<knome> dkessel, referring to the three letter abbreviation starting with c...
<dkessel> knome, lol
<balloons> dkessel, right, you doing a bzr update should pull everything down that changed
<dkessel> balloons, it did. now it does not anymore...
<dkessel> balloons, after me 'bzr revert'ing everything. oops
<balloons> dkessel, can you do a bzr merge lp:music-app?
<balloons> I'm stuck because your branch is the parent branch for me :-)
<dkessel> "Nichts zu tun." / "nothing to do"
<dkessel> balloons, too bad. i really have to leave. i don't like to leave things this way...
<dkessel> anyway. bye
<balloons> dkessel, you have time to do the copy/paste method?
<balloons> if not, well.. dkessel cheers and good night!
<xeranas> hello
<balloons> xeranas, hello!
<xeranas> balloons: just for learning purpose I made branch with some changes of one test
<xeranas> I'm not propose yet, because I'm not sure if it good idea to check it and how it do better.
<balloons> xeranas, what branch?
<xeranas> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xeranas/sudoku-app/UPDATE_FOR_NEW_GAME_BUTTON_TEST/revision/85
<balloons> xeranas, k, let me have a look
<balloons> so looks like you wanted to check the button text as well and issue an assert about it?
<xeranas> yea, but I do not have better idea to check if sudoku table was re-generated with new numbers
<xeranas> also, there are chance that table will be generated same all depends from 'random' factor. So it is question if we need check this re-generation behavior at all
<fginther> balloons, I finished rerunning the autopilot suites in jenkis
<balloons> xeranas, sure.. well, it's an interesting idea
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello :)
<balloons> fginther, ok so these all look like dependency issues?
<balloons> well, many of them I guess.. I should be able to help out on dependency issues
<fginther> balloons, terminal and weather appear to be
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw the sudoku app merge  problem, is there something I can do, or you guys are gonna fix this ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you can fix on your end it would be good
<balloons> I broke your merge so you can blame me :-)
<balloons> just do a bzr update and comit
<balloons> should be fine
<balloons> xeranas, so does the test pass still with your changes?
<balloons> I like the idea, but your right, there is a potential to get the same exact board twice in a row.. it's *possible * lol
<xeranas> balloons: test wich was edited yes, but fails on hint test
<balloons> xeranas, Letozaf_ has a merge to fix the hint test.. we'll get it merged very shortly :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, good! thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons,  I will do a bzr update and commit just now
<balloons> xeranas, do you have a g+ account btw?
<xeranas> ok, I probably discard branch, because comparing those big list probably bad performing anyway
<xeranas> balloons: yes
<xeranas> https://plus.google.com/117048929850971174533/
<xeranas> but lately not very active on g+
<balloons> xeranas, thanks :-) I can refer to you more easily now :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think you left an extra line in there on your merge
<balloons> in  tests/autopilot/sudoku_app/tests/test_sudoku.py
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I had started working on another test, so probably cancelling the part I added I left something bacl
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, it has the merge-source and tree lines in it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I made a mistake when  I launched bzr update
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh!
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-( I'm sorry to cause you trouble
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problem, just let me see if I can fix it
<Letozaf_> balloons, the test is working fine on my box without the last test I was working on, i will push it in the branch again, will this be ok ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure I remember exactly all the lines I put it
<Letozaf_> sorry put in
<balloons> Letozaf_, commit and push ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok lets see what happens
<Letozaf_> balloons, pushed
<Letozaf_> balloons_, :( I saw it failed again
<balloons_> Letozaf_, bah, it still has that conflict
<balloons_> the conflict was/is in tests/autopilot/sudoku_app/tests/test_sudoku.py
<balloons_> what does bzr status say?
<balloons_> the version I pulled down works.. it's odd
<balloons_> fginther, bah, am I missing something here: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/sudoku-app/hint_button_test/+merge/175112?
<Letozaf_> balloons_, :( I have already pasted the other test in it :(
<Letozaf_> balloons_, should have made a copy first
<balloons_> Letozaf_, ohh.. I do see one remaining file that can be could
<balloons_> there's a ubuntusdk.py.moved file
<balloons_> look in the emulators folder
<Letozaf_> balloons_, ubuntusdk.py.moved ? let me see
<Letozaf_> balloons_, I do not see it in my emulators directory
<Letozaf_> balloons_, not even in the branch
<Letozaf_> balloons_, where do you find it ?
<Letozaf_> balloons_, I mean how is it that I have not got it
<balloons_> Letozaf_, lol
<balloons_> Letozaf_, ahh.. it's a local file
<balloons_> sorry I jumped the gun
<Letozaf_> balloons_, fiew, lol
<balloons_> Letozaf_, keep on whatever your doing, your branch looks fine, I don't know why it's not merging, but it should. I'll play with it
<Letozaf_> balloons_, ok  thanks :-)
<fginther> balloons_, there is a merge conflict (which you mentioned in the comments), but no new version of the proposal.
<thomi> morning
<fginther> balloons_, oops, looks like I'm behind
<balloons_> fginther, yes it has conflicts, but the base branch has resolved it, so I'm confused why lp still thinks it's there
<fginther> balloons_, hmm
<balloons_> I guess it's a problem on that side and not autopilot perhaps.. because I see the conflict mentioned at the top
<fginther> balloons_, yes, it's not ap specific, it's just a merge issue
<balloons_> let's see if a resubmit fixes it
<balloons_> and lp still sees a conflict, but it's just not there
<balloons_> argh, I'll just submit it myself
<Letozaf_> balloons_, :(
<balloons_> Letozaf_, I got it, no worries :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons_, :)
<Noskcaj> balloons_, What still needs to happen with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest
<balloons_> hey Noskcaj
<balloons_> the page is pretty nicely done
<balloons_> I was going to respond to everything, but I would recommend picking a specific time, despite the timezone issues
<balloons_> if you make it 24 hours long, it will be hard to coordinate
<Noskcaj> ok. Maybe i start it at 1100UTC with the hangout, then use the other as a wrap up?
<balloons_> so you need a specific goal, which you have. you have tasks for people to do as well, also good.
<balloons_> pick a time that you can commit say 1 hour too.. perhaps pick one that is in your morning, and then again in your evening to make it easier for folks to participate
<Noskcaj> I've changed it to 1100UTC to 2200UTC, which still gives everyone plenty of time
<balloons_> Noskcaj, are you able to be around that long?
<Noskcaj> I'll be online 1100-1200 and 2000-2200
<Noskcaj> I need sleep
<balloons_> Noskcaj, :-) So I would suggest limiting to just those times
<Noskcaj> oh?
<Noskcaj> balloons_, I'd rather have it run all that time so more people get to attend. Howard would be online for a few more hours than me.
<balloons_> Noskcaj, well that's my recommendation as if your not around they might be alone and won't know how to start
<knome> balloons_, you're
<Noskcaj> really knome?
<balloons_> knome, ty
<balloons_> Noskcaj, I have a nasty habit of your = you'rw
<balloons_> *you're.. see I can't even type it
<balloons_> too hard
<knome> Noskcaj, just fixing his spelling :P
<slickymaster> good night, eveybody
<knome> night slickymaster
<Noskcaj> balloons_, ok. I'll see if someone is willing to run the in-between parts, if not, i'll cut down the size
<Noskcaj> night slickymaster
<slickymaster> knome Noskcaj :)
<knome> i would also concentrate on a shorter event where you can be around at all times
<balloons_> Noskcaj, that'd be my recommendation
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, about the Testdrive Hackfest on August, I noticed that one of the needs is related with translations. I'm a member of  the Ubuntu Portuguese Translators team so if you want I can work on that
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, That would be great. Howard was sending an email to all the translators today because it's hard to do add translations to hackfests
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, yes, I saw it
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, so where do I start?
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, translations.launchpad.net/testdrive
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, :) that I know, I'm asking if it's supposed to be translated directly in Launchpad (Translations in Rosetta) or using Bazaar?
<Noskcaj> launchpad
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, I'll start on the Portuguese translation, asap
<Noskcaj> Thanks
<slickymaster> * :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-18
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<slickymaster> good morning all
<slickymaster> elfy, you there?
<Noskcaj> evening slickymaster
<DanChapman> hey Noskcaj , slickymaster o/
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<slickymaster> DanChapan, good morning
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, can you spare 5 minutes?
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, sure, what is it?
<slickymaster> Nosckaj, it's about this test: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1183493
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183493 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Xfce Settings Manager" [Medium,In progress]
<slickymaster> It's tagged as merged but I'm still working on it
<Noskcaj> If it's in a usable condition, leave it as merged but push a new version every time you think it's necessary
<Noskcaj> If you're looking for something to do, the libreoffice tests are out of order and confusing
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, ok, I'll continue working on it and I'll propose the merge when it's finished. Is that ok with you?
<Noskcaj> yep
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, one last thing, about the translations for the TestDrive, the intention is to get both testedrive and testdricegtk translated, right?
<Noskcaj> yeah. Ignore the testdrive-gtk launchpad page though, it's a stub. Just use /testdrive and translate everything there
<Noskcaj> (on launchpad)
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, wiil do. About libreoffice, I don't think I can spare the time, for now, to work on it
<elfy> slickymaster: not really here - as noskag said just work on it as you are then push when there's stuff to merge - you can forget about lkibreoffice testcases anyway - it's not xubuntu default app ;)
<knome> elfy, well said sir ;)
<elfy> :)
<pitti> xnox: btw, did you happen to find out anything about partman-auto with an md device?
<xnox> pitti: nope, not yet.
<xnox> pitti: wanna hangout about ubiquity & autopilot
<pitti> xnox: ah right, that's now; gonna be there
<jibel> https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/ubiquity-autopilot-runner
<jibel> DanChapman, balloons_ xnox pitti ^
<jibel> ./run-ubiquity-test ./saucy-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> DanChapman, balloons_ xnox pitti ^
<balloons_> ahh..much better :-p
<DanChapman> balloons_, FF is freezing up on me at the mo just waiting for it to catch up
<balloons_> DanChapman, ahh.. it's giving alot of feedback through your mic
 * DanChapman gets headphones
<balloons> DanChapman, I see ff is still causing heartache today
<DanChapman> Yeah i'm still waiting on your review ;0)
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh, well let's solve that eh?
<DanChapman> that should stop the fails for good
<xnox> Why is dl-ubuntu-test-iso not in the archive?
<balloons> xnox aren't you planning to use zsync?
<balloons> ahh.. this uses zsync plus some more, interesting
<xnox> balloons: dl-ubuntu-test-iso, i write one config file and simple "dl-ubuntu-test-iso" fetches the complete set of images I am interested in
<pitti> xnox: hm, now with ubiquity -d -b it crashes right after selecting the language, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887752/
<xnox> balloons: and i'm surprised this is not in the archive.
<balloons> xnox, right right.. but it's not been around since 10.04 to my knowledge
<balloons> stemming from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-tools?
<xnox> pitti: ouch.
<pitti> xnox: ah, sorry, my fault
<balloons> xnox, jibel might know more about dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<xnox> pitti: looks like parted_devices is not an executable?! =)
<pitti> xnox: for some reason it was damaged
<xnox>  /o\
<pitti> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887760/
<pitti> xnox: ^ debug log after partman-auto (should have) done its job
<pitti> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887761/ ← /var/log/partman
<jibel> xnox, it has been removed a while ago but cannot remember why
<pitti> xnox: can you somehow run just partman-auto in a terminal to see what it's doing, to avoid the ubiquity overhead in each turnaround?
<pitti> xnox: c'est l'heure du glace, à bientôt !
<stgraber> pitti: de la
<stgraber> ;)
<pitti> stgraber: I thought that de la == du ?
<pitti> anyway, bbl
<balloons> pitti, pardonnez mon français-- ice cream hour? ahh stgraber merci
<xnox> pitti: well, on only needs to run partman under d-i & debconf. Or run ubuntu-server image over that device only, somehow.
<stgraber> pitti: "du chocolat" (masculine), "de la glace" (feminine)
<xnox> pitti: btw. parted state is not cleared after ubiquity exists so, one needs to clear /var/lib/parted/
<stgraber> pitti: but it's french so there are exceptions ;)
<jibel> pitti, du = de le
<DanChapman> xnox, for the dual-boot test are you only wanting to run it against windows. Or would you prefer the test to be non-distro specific . Just figuring out what to look for UI wise
<balloons> DanChapman, ff test is  merged
<balloons> I'll push to prod
<xnox> DanChapman: there are multiple configurations. See: http://goo.gl/Kokw5
<xnox> DanChapman: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/preview#bookmark=id.35db66d9d3b3
<DanChapman> balloons, awesome. That should be it now! if that fails i will eat my socks!
<xnox> DanChapman: depending on the # of installed systems, # of available drives, whether they are ubuntu/windows/mac/other linux different options and text is displayed.
<xnox> pitti: i'm not sure DEP-8 makes sense, since we are testing ubiquity as is on the cd, instead of the one uploaded. I guess we need to trigger ubiquity upgrade from -proposed in the CD as well.
<DanChapman> xnox, ok great will go have a read. thanks
<xnox> pitti:  # Skip software RAID (mdadm) devices (/dev/md/X and /dev/mdX)                $(echo "$device" | grep -Eq "/dev/md/?[0-9]*$") && continue
<xnox> pitti:  /lib/partman/lib/auto-shared.sh
<pitti> stgraber: ah, I thought du would work for both genders; thanks!
<balloons> DanChapman, do you have further tests targetted to add for ubuntu-autopilot-tests?
<pitti> xnox: aah, thanks
<xnox> pitti: i think there is also a filter there to skip loop mounted devices.....
<pitti> xnox: well, it's not a loop device, so that part should be fine (they don't even appear in parted_devices)
<xnox> pitti: i think the logical reason behind it, is that not non mdadm /boot is required by the installer at the moment, despite the fact that grub2 learned how to read those.
<DanChapman> balloons, that i have been working on? or to add to the bug list?
<xnox> pitti: and one can't automatically guess which partition to use as /boot for an md device..... but we even chose not to install grub.... so it shouldn't be relevant. Hmm.
<pitti> xnox: ok, so I'll try again with hacking that
<pitti> xnox: hah nice, that works! at least I get the autopartitioning screen now
<xnox> =)
<pitti> xnox: I'll add that to the script with a comment that we want that in the general case, but not in the test which covers the case when we indeed don't have a bootable device
<xnox> well, i'd expect it to fail soonish, it might detect it's raid array and start trying to install mdadm and what not =/
<xnox> fingers crossed, it's enough to finish a normal install =)
<pitti> xnox: if we could spare 6 GB of RAM we could just use scsi_debug..
<xnox> pitti: oh, i can spare 6GB of RAM locally =)
 * xnox has 32GB
 * pitti has 4
<pitti> xnox: sudo modprobe scsi_debug dev_size_mb=6000, and go wild :)
<pitti> that should be mostly indistinguishable from a real scsi disk, unless you look rather hard (device path and such)
<xnox> nice. =) didn't know i could do that.
<pitti> xnox: aaaaand success!
<DanChapman> balloons, i wonder if creating tests for say libreoffice where ProcMan is needed is it worth it, considering the problems with FF and it being a rather simple test
<pitti> DanChapman, balloons, jibel, xnox: please have an updated script which now DTRT: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/scripts/test-ubiquity.sh.txt
<balloons> DanChapman, I would consider libreoffice a lower priority as there is a nice set of autopkg tests for it
<pitti> I just tested an ubiquity installation end-to-end with autopartitioning
<pitti> fdisk -l /dev/md42 looks reasonable, too
<balloons> DanChapman, so I was just looking at the list, what else can we add / do?
<balloons> DanChapman, sorry I should be more clear. for ubuntu-autopilot-tests, I'm looking at the trello board
<balloons> most of our original targets are done and deemed not doable
<balloons> *or
<DanChapman> balloons, i had a hack at rhythmbox little while back but it was getting really hacky. I was gonna ask pitti if it's possible to mount a music cd with umockdev and how?
<DanChapman> balloons, I think gnome-calculator should go on there
<xnox> pitti:  \o/
<pitti> DanChapman: not with umockdev, but with scsi_debug you can do it
 * DanChapman just heads to trello
<pitti> DanChapman: I do that in the udisks2 and in the gvfs tsts
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh.. good point. I'm really sad about shotwell, you should open the card and check the linked bug and see if anything has changed
<pitti> DanChapman: main issue is that you need root for it
<DanChapman> balloons, will take a look at shotwell. I never did look to see why it couldn't be done.
<balloons> DanChapman, the issue is there was no way for us to programmtically get at the camera object
<balloons> but you know, they didn't change the app to give us keyboard shortcuts, but maybe pitti's changes will show us the object now
<balloons> the deal was the camera object didn't appear in autopilot for us to interact with
<pitti> if it's not exposed, please file an autopilot-gtk but
<balloons> carla did work already on mocking a camera and everything for it, so there was quite a bit of work done
<pitti> bug; I'll look into it
<DanChapman> pitti, will have a peak at gvfs.
<pitti> DanChapman: is root a problem for your tests?
<pitti> DanChapman: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/tree/test/gvfs-test#n983
<pitti> DanChapman: actually, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/udisks/tree/src/tests/integration-test#n389 is structurally easier, if you want to look at that
<pitti> DanChapman: it's the same approach, but with less wrapping around it
<DanChapman> balloons, if i remember correctly the camera comes up in the tree view in the left pane. We can't see the items inside objects like treeview and combobox. But can click on the treeview object to get focus so we can keyboard nav. I'll stick it on my todo and have a play before we rule itout
<balloons> DanChapman, ok, and as pitti said, if there's something he might be able to help with, let's note it :-)
<DanChapman> pitti, im not sure if root is a problem or not. balloons do you know??
<balloons> mm.. it has potential to be yes
<pitti> DanChapman: autopkgtests have no problem with root; a "make check" upstream integration has, and if you want to run tests during package build
<balloons> the tests themselves run as a normal user
<pitti> we cannot currently mock block devices purely as user
<pitti> that's a rather complex thing to do
<balloons> but if you do your setup via root before running the test, should be fine
<pitti> DanChapman: I suggest your root setup leaves some marker in the file system which your tests can pick up (like the name of the fake cd drive)
<pitti> DanChapman: and if your tests don't find the marker, you just unittest.skipIf() it
<pitti> so that the other tests still work in a normal "make check" style
<pitti> (if you integrate them in the upstream build/test system)
<DanChapman> ahh ok i get what your saying. I'll have a go, will come back to you if i get stuck on that one :-P
<DanChapman> balloons, U1 would be a good test to have. Do you know if the U1 guys have a dummy account they use for testing?
<pitti> DanChapman: ubuntuone-client just got an autopkgtest, that might have some kind of local dummy server to test against?
<balloons> DanChapman, I *think* elopio could shed some light on that. In general we left software center and u1 alone as they do there own automated testing
<balloons> and of course have special needs, like test accounts, etc :-)
<balloons> we also left unity alone as they too have there own testsuite in autopilot :-)
<DanChapman> balloons ahh ok. I saw it in the bug list. Should we remove it then?
<balloons> DanChapman, you could comment and mark won't fix
<balloons> should that change, well :-)
<elopio> DanChapman: it depends on the level of testing you have in mind. For user testing, we run most of the suites against a local or staging server, where we can create a new user for every test.
<elopio> pitti: there's no dummy server. For the unit tests, they fake the parts needed for each test.
<pitti> elopio: ah, ok
<elopio> there are also some dummy clients, that test some features from the servers. So the real client needs mostly a manual run to check that the integration looks good.
<DanChapman> elopio, is it any use to have an autopilot test for U1-control-panel? just looking it already has a wealthy test suite anyway
<elopio> DanChapman: it would be nice, of course. Currently it's not a priority, since the development has freezed. And if it's resumed, it will probably change the UI to use the SDK.
<DanChapman> balloons, ive moved nautilus and terminal back to todo on trello as they both use ProcMan and can be introspected now
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
<asac> doanac: one question ... the smem job that i see that runs together with autopilots
<asac> doanac: is that the job getting the data for memory budget?
<doanac> asac: it produces this report: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/memory/idle/arch/armhf/
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
 * SergioMeneses says hi everybody
<Letozaf_> I am working on the settings tab autopilot test for sudoku app, as I will not finish it tonight, it's a bit too long, I pushed what I did til now, probably tomorrow I will finish it, hope: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/sudoku-app/settingsTab
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, Hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, just if you want to take a look ,but don't have to :)
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, hi how you been?
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, fine and you ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, fine too working :D
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, oh so you're problably quite busy ;)
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, what do you do ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, i'm working as system administrator
<SergioMeneses> not too busy right now... everything is working well
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, cool nice job, like me :D
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, well hope you enjoy it
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, I do :)
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, good, good :D
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, I have a little issue with Apache but I'm reading about it
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, oh! unfortunatly I do not have Apache where I work, I wish I did :p
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, you are lucky
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, it's nice working with open source instead or proprietary software :p
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, ofcourse :) that is the reason to be working here
<SergioMeneses> I can learn a lot and get better skills about services
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yeah true :D
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, I also do it for fun :p
<SergioMeneses> sure
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to get some coffee
<asac> doanac: ok ... so thats not what gives use the other memory dash preview you showed me?
<doanac> asac: no
<phillw> has any one seen the scarlet pimpernel about (aka balloons)? :)
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, I am going to bed now, bye and good luck for your job :)
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, ok see you!
<knome> phillw, said something about 4 hours ago
<phillw> he's probably tied up with auto-testing :)
<knome> or mirroring his handsome face
 * knome hides
<knome> bbl
<balloons> knome, phillw I've been feeling quite ill
<phillw> balloons: sorry to hear :( I've got a "winged" guy also on lubuntu.  It's just a request to see if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Activities can go live before I edit to death!
<phillw> *edit it to death!*
<balloons> phillw, I'd say yes.. kick off a round of review on the mailing list and let people know and give input :-)
<phillw> else, I can throw it to the tender mercies of the mailing list :)
<phillw> I'll do both - and take a backup of the exiting one :)
<balloons> the only other thing I want to see there is stuff on running the development release
<balloons> it's much nicer than what we have :-)
<balloons> good work!
<phillw> balloons: not too sure what else to add in for that... most of those pages being referred to are pulled from testing pages. Let me have a think, if I can't come up with some thing 'short and sweet' I'll ask for input from the ML
<balloons> well, I'd like to have something on, hey install the testin version of ubuntu
<balloons> in a vm or on a box, and use it to participate in cadence testing, etc
<phillw> Sure, I can pull a heading up for that, and include on it some links
<balloons> right.. and if your really up for it, run it fulltime
<balloons> that's never really been documented..
<phillw> as we have the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages I guess making a fully fledged one for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages#Virtual_Machines with the header being 'how to test the dev release' would fit in?
<phillw> I'm not sure enough about cadence tetsting's ins and outs to further edit the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy maybe when you're feeling better you can have a look at that and then it can be fully added as a header section (unless you're happy with it as it stands, in which case I'll do that in this editing session I'm about to do)
<phillw> I've got a couple of hours to do a last head on edit!
<phillw> I'd better mention testdrive, or my name will be mud!
<phillw> Yeah, it's okay.. I can see how to format it up! It'll get done in next couple of hours..
<slickymaster> good night everyone
<Noskcaj> hello slickymaster, Thanks for the translations
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, you're welcome
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, I've also finished Xfce4 Settings Manager and I'm going to push it now to merge proposal
<slickymaster> Noslcaj, I've not covered all the items in the settings manager because several items were already covered in other tests
<balloons> phillw, got it.. go for broke mate
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, do you think I should mention that in the proposal comment?
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, it might be a good idea. I'll merge it when i get home from school unless elfy or balloons beat me to it
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, will do it, then
<stgraber> balloons, knome: do you have a list of changes and links to mockups for the bits you want me to change on the QATracker?
<stgraber> I have a vague hope of doing some of that on my flight to London on Saturday
<knome> stgraber, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-12.png
<knome> stgraber, i can write an email running through the changes exactly if that helps
<stgraber> knome: yeah, that'd be helpful and attach the mockup so I have it offline. I have a bunch of notes in my irclogs and elsewhere but that won't be too helpful if I do it over the ocean ;)
<knome> i'll do that :)
<balloons> knome, awesome, I'll let you be the one source of communication on this
<knome> balloons, i'll cc you too.
<balloons> I think we've hashed out the ideas well enough
<knome> anybody else who should be informed?
<balloons> everyone else when we have the results ;-) otheriwse.. none come to mind
<knome> okay
<knome> stgraber, balloons: you both have mail
<stgraber> knome: what extra tags do you want?
<stgraber> knome: you currently have: <a> <em> <strong> <cite> <blockquote> <code> <ul> <ol> <li> <dl> <dt> <dd> <pre> <img>
<knome> <h*>
<knome> i mean, something
<knome> let me check and propose
<stgraber> knome: added h1 to h5 for now
<phillw> balloons: now... the $64,000 question... do you want it in alpha / beat / RC (as it is now) with cadence week numbers in brackets, or do you want it cadence week number order with alpha / beta / RC in brackets?
<knome> stgraber, i'm thinking we might not want to enable h1...
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Testing_The_Devlopment_Release#preview
<stgraber> knome: hmm, yeah, might make it a bit confusing with the site's own headers
<phillw> Grr.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Testing_The_Devlopment_Release
<knome> stgraber, unless we style them appropriately (eg. the <h1> in testcase shouldn't be as big as the <h1> in the page header or so)
<stgraber> knome: h3 to h5 are unused on the standard pages, not sure how they look like though
<stgraber> well, h6 is free too
<stgraber> I'll enable those for now, if you need h2, let me know
<stgraber> knome: and done (those are simple Drupal settings)
<knome> stgraber, i'd say h3/h4 would be enough
<knome> stgraber, if you can enable those in the sandbox, i can come up with some css for them soonish
<knome> stgraber, considering the use we have for the elements, just h3 would be fine tbe
<stgraber> knome: ok, qa.dev.stgraber.org updated too
<knome> stgraber, great, thanks
<knome> stgraber, i just want something to separate two or more blocks of text from each other
<knome> stgraber, so that's why i've been asking for those :)
<stgraber> knome: for the "You are currently on: Ubuntu ISO Testing" it's mostly to distinguish the dozen instances on the same server (as I can't easily change the <title> without hacking Drupal). But I should be able to move that bit to something title-looking next to the Ubuntu logo (I "think" there's a block area I can use there)
<knome> stgraber, that's what i'm thinking
<knome> stgraber, the note is a bit confusing if you don't know about all those different instances or do not care
<knome> stgraber, it might lead people thinking "(is this) where i *should* be?" :)
<knome> (and of course, it uses valuable, top-of-the-page space without being overly useful)
<knome> stgraber, h3 { display: inline; font-size: 125%; border-bottom: 1px solid #ccc; }
<knome> stgraber, that should be increasingly good-looking once the testcases have a white background
<stgraber> ok
<knome> if it ends up looking bad, i'll let you know of any replacement css
<knome> but i doubt that
<xnox> pitti: jibel: balloons: i am blown away =) cloud-init cloud image in a qemu, to run auto-package-test which launches a VM to drive an installer, and watchint it via doubly connected vnc forward......
<xnox> inception - the programmer's special edition =)
<stgraber> knome: YGM
<knome> stgraber, you should probably discuss the critical/non-critical bugs with balloons
<stgraber> knome: he's Cced ;)
<knome> right
<knome> it's 2am ;)
<knome> >
<knome> > – Reports for the testcase (also see new preferred table layout)
<knome> You mean the target for "To see a full list of bugs reported for this
<knome> testcase..."?
<knome> i'm not following that
<knome> what i meant that the table columns are rearranged
<knome> +is
<stgraber> knome: ah, I understood the table columns to be "(also see new preferred table layout)" and interpreted the "Reports for the testcase" as being "we need some page to list all the bugs for a testcase"
<knome> well, that'd be useful :)
<knome> what's an edit icon that doesn't suck?
<knome> i thought "details" more than "edit" when looking for that icon
<stgraber> knome: well, I guess a usual pen like icon or something along those lines
<stgraber> knome: that icon is shown when you have right to alter a result, either because it's your own or because you're an admin
<stgraber> the copy/paste briefcase looks a bit odd for that (if I didn't know what that link is supposed to do, I'd never guess ;))
<knome> that's because you're not supposed to guess, you're supposed to know >:)
<knome> stgraber, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/elementary-actions-16-edit.png ?
<stgraber> yep, that'd do the trick
<knome> will you pick that up or want me to email that?
<stgraber> e-mail please, in 24x24 if you have
<knome> stgraber, re: critical/normal bugs... i suppose the logic was that if a test is failing, all bugs should be critical
<knome> i know that's not waterproof, but it would mean one less input box for the use
<knome> *user
<knome> all the other icons are 16px. is there a reason why you want to force 24 for this, or would you like them all in that size (and why?)
<stgraber> ah, did you get everything down to 16px? the current ones are all 24 i think
<knome> yep, all is down to 16
<stgraber> ok, then 16px is fine
<knome> i don't think we're making it any harder to use, and it's a bit more compact this way
<stgraber> so typically from a release team point of view, I only care about the red bugs, everything else I just ignore
<stgraber> having to then go and check individual reports and bugs makes me waste time
<knome> i see
<stgraber> so I prefer having two input fields and having the user decide which are blockers and which aren't than have the release team go through them all and generate yet another report :)
<knome> mhm
<knome> i'm fine with that
<knome> i'm more interested in the improved looks/readability than the actual features
<stgraber> haha, I'm quite the opposite, I couldn't care less about design/readability so long as I get all I need in less than 30s on the site ;)
<stgraber> (well, I tend to use the API to shorten that time even more)
<knome> heh, yeah
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-19
<pitti> xnox: wow -- what is that, a VVVM? :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> GOod Morning all :-)
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti, o/
<jibel> good morning
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> slickymaster, morning
<slickymaster> DanChapman, :)
<Noskcaj> evening slickymaster, DanChapman
<slickymaster> morning over here, Noskcaj ;)
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, yesterday I've pushed this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/1574_xfce4settings/view/head:/testcases/packages/Xfce/1574_xfce4settings%20tests
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, but what elfy got to review was this https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/1574_xfce4settings/+merge/175697
<slickymaster> do you have any idea of out is going on, Noskcaj?
<slickymaster> of out is going on -> of what is going on
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, The test was already made, and it appears you weren't updating it, you were making a new one
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, well, I now it was already merged, but I was under the impression that I could still work on it and that by the time I finished it I simply had to push it again
<slickymaster> I know
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, you can, just make sure you are using the current version of the trunk and you work in the same file
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, ok, got it, but now is there any way to circumvent it in order to get the right file merged?
<Noskcaj> branch the current trunk, then edit the current test file to include the changes, the commit and push
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, as always you're really helpful. I'll do it by lunch time, at home. Presently I'm "working for the man" and behind a proxy and thus unable to bzr
<Noskcaj> ok. as always, it great how much work you're doing for xubuntu and ubuntu.
<Noskcaj> *it's
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, thanks :)
<Noskcaj> I'll try and merge tomorrow, if i have time
<slickymaster> ok
<DanChapman> Noskcaj10, I see you made a start on an autopilot test for transmission a while back, how you been getting on with it?
<Noskcaj10> No, i could not understand autopilot. i really need to delete that
<DanChapman> lol ok then
<DanChapman> :-)
<DanChapman> jibel i see there is finally no fails for firefox now :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, Excellent \o/
<xnox> pitti: jibel: well, the autopackage test runs, but seems to hang at the end. I had to bump the RAM and DISKSIZE parameters for $ ./bin/run-adt-test -S lp:~xnox/ubiquity/autopilot ubiquity     , to start up successfully.
<xnox> it's a bit hard to troubleshoot, as there is no direct forwards for vnc and/or ssh into the inner qemu.
<xnox> DanChapman: the ubiquity test at the end, seems to loop around checking for warning_dialog  or error/critical _dialog. Is that towards the end of the test? and it doesn't seem to stop, does it mean an error was encountered?
<DanChapman> xnox, the test should terminate if one of those dialogs appears. The loop is running on the progress bar while waiting for the 'Installation complete' dialog appears and while in that loop it checks that those dialogs have not popped up by asserting that the visible property is not 1 if it is 1 then test 'should' fail.
<xnox> DanChapman: ok, thanks for info. I wonder if the test is setup to display them, or i didn't wait long enough. (it was running for 30minutes or so)
<xnox> (test as in my testbed environmet)
<DanChapman> xnox, hmmm i wonder if its taking longer through the install before it gets to the progress bar. As the progress bar runs twice 1st for 'copying files' then again for the install. But if it takes a while to get to the progress bar. It might miss the first one. and loop on the second thinking its the first. I'll add a patch to check after the first loop that its going to run again or has install completed
<DanChapman> xnox, i ran it on the smallest vm i could i think it had 384MB ram and 1 core anything smaller and it wouldn't run at all and it passed ok. anyway i'll sort that now see if it helps
<xnox> DanChapman: not sure if ram/cpu is at stake here, fast IO will result in "installation" seeing the second progress bar straight away.
<DanChapman> xnox, are you able to get the output from the test? it should show which loop it was on
<xnox> DanChapman: right. i'll get that to you, next time, wiped clean.
<xnox> =(
<jibel> DanChapman, balloons xnox https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-saucy/
<jibel> with video recordings please :)
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-saucy/ARCH=i386,TESTNAME=ubiquity_lvm_encrypt,label=rabisu/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/results/var/local/autopilot/videos/ubiquity_lvm_encrypt.tests.test_lvm_encrypt_install.LvmEncryptInstallTests.test_lvm_encrypt_install.ogv
<jibel> some results are odd, it's like the test aborts suddenly
<DanChapman> jibel, you got it going. :-) Its strange how its not picking up that the button.sensitive goes to 0 when clicked. I adjust it slightly and see if that helps
<jibel> DanChapman, ubiquity_lvm_encrypt failed with a timeout and the VM was too small to create the archive with the videos
<jibel> I reduced the timeout and increased the disk size
<jibel> DanChapman, for the moment the job is started manually, but I'll update it later to start when a new image is available
<DanChapman> jibel jus gotta get my boy from school then will dig into it
<DanChapman> jibel looking at the results for all the tests it looks like they timedout on the same thing for all the tests just in different places. Will sort a fix for it now
<jibel> DanChapman, the latest version of the code of the runner is in my junk folder https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/ubiquity-autopilot-runner
<jibel> DanChapman, there is no doc of course :) all you need is an iso then run with ./run-ubiquity-test -t TESTNAME ./saucy-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> DanChapman, if you want to see what's happening in the VM remove the option "vnc" from qemu command line
<DanChapman> jibel, cool cheers mate.
<DanChapman> jibel i'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890986/ when starting the runner
<jibel> DanChapman, could you rerun with bash -x ?
<jibel> and paste the output here
<jibel> not here, in a pastebin :)
<DanChapman> yep 2 secs
<DanChapman> jibel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890995/
<jibel> DanChapman, unless port 43210 is already used I don't see what's wrong with the command. Is there a previous instance of qemu already running on and using this port?
<jibel> it could be that clean up didn't kill a previous run
<DanChapman> jibel how do i get a list of running instances? i can't find it in the man
<xeranas_> good evening
<jibel> DanChapman, ps aux|grep qemu
<jibel> DanChapman, ps aux|grep qemu
<WebbyIT> dpm: about this MR, I asked to mihir to do font bigger, because in design is bigger
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel/+merge/175662
<WebbyIT> sorry, wrong chan :-/
<elopio> balloons: the status of the emulators is that I've finished bringing back the old branches with all tests passing.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<elopio> I've just asked jppiiroinen to review them.
<balloons> elopio, wa-hoo!
<SergioMeneses> elopio, awesome
 * SergioMeneses hugs balloons and elopio 
<DanChapman> jibel, hey i'm getting /var/local/autopilot//autopilot.log: timeout: invalid time interval ‘./autopilot’ and then it starts cleaning up ive tried for all tests and its the same
<DanChapman> balloons, hey o/
<balloons> DanChapman, hey hey
<jibel> DanChapman, I forgot to commit the fix
<jibel> -        timeout -s 9 -k ./autopilot run $testname $AP_OPTS -o $AP_RESULTS/${testname}.xml
<jibel> +        timeout -s 9 -k 30 $TIMEOUT ./autopilot run $testname $AP_OPTS -o $AP_RESULTS/${testname}.xml
<jibel> DanChapman, you can pull r29
<DanChapman> jibel, :-D sweet
<jibel> a duration for a timeout is a nice feature :)
<elopio> balloons: do you know who can help me to write a scope in python?
<balloons> elopio, write  a scope in python? for unity?
<elopio> balloons: yes. Well, for some unity tests. With no real functionality, some hardcoded values.
<balloons> elopio, well, afaik they've moved away from python scopes. That said, yea, I could probably point you towards someone
<elopio> balloons: yes, I think it wouldn't be so clear if I write it in C, because the autopilot test code is in python.
<elopio> I don't care a lot about speed, just readability.
<balloons> elopio, gotcha gotcha.. actually, let's just ask mhall119 , he's probably more up to date than me
<balloons> mhall119, who's the best point of contact for scope writing today? specifically python scopes however :-)
<DanChapman> jibel this is awesome. Wish i had this when i started working on the test. :-) anyway the default ubiquity test just passed no probs
<mhall119> balloons: mhr3 or davidcalle
<mhall119> but python scopes are out, C scopes are in
<balloons> mhall119, indeed, we had that conversation.. ty mhall119 !
<mhall119> np
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<elopio> got it. Thanks mhall119.
<DanChapman> jibel, sorry to bother you again. Can you check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891271/ i spoke to prematurely before it failed right at the end
<DanChapman> Does anyone know what ubuntu kernel: [  445.307692] serial8250: too much work for irq3 means?
<jibel> DanChapman, that's because autopilot outputs too much data too /dev/ttyS0
<jibel> DanChapman, it's harmless
<jibel> about http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891271/, looks like the FS got corrupted
<jibel> maybe it didn't like eatmydata
<jibel> it avoids hammering the disk drive too hard
<TheLordOfTime> y'all don't mind if I comment on the wiki formatting email on the ubuntu-quality mailing list do you?  Even though I'm not on the QA team.  :)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, ofc not :-p
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  good, because i gave a suggestion just now :)
 * TheLordOfTime signed as Ubuntu Member and Ubuntu Bug Triager so people know he's not a tester :)
<DanChapman> jibel, does the jenkins test pull the tests from ubiquity trunk or from lp:~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot?? i see on this runner that its my branch but wasn't sure if you set it the same for jen
<slickymaster> got go guys, cy
<Noskcaj> balloons, When are we going to be able to run autopilot on ubiquity for ourselves? And does it work with the flavours?
<balloons> Noskcaj, you can run it yourself if you wish, but there isn't a reason to
<Noskcaj> oh?
<balloons> and yes, you could modify it to work with flavors
<balloons> Noskcaj, well, it's running now on jenkins, so it will be run for each iso
<Noskcaj> I saw that from the twitter link.
<balloons> if your installing on your physical box, setting up the test isn't worth the time, well.. imho.. Are you wanting to basically plug in a usb drive and have it run through all the iso tests on your phsyical device?
<Noskcaj> In a VM. I was wanting to see how hard it would be to get all the flavours working
<balloons> Noskcaj, if you just want to try it in a VM go for it
<balloons> are you confused as to how to do it?
<balloons> boot up a live iso into a vm
<balloons> install autopilot
<balloons> grab dan's branch and kick off the test
<Noskcaj> yes, so continue explaining
<Noskcaj> Sounds simple enough.
<balloons> Noskcaj, that's pretty much it.. here, let me find the detailed version
<balloons> http://www.ubuntuhackers.com/?p=48
<Noskcaj> thanks
<knome> hallo balloons
<balloons> knome, hello
<balloons> I saw your email to stephane, good stuff :-)
<knome> good good
<xnox> Noskcaj: DanChapman sayed it worked fine with other gtk-fronented based flavours, i think he did test xubuntu for example.
<Noskcaj> cool
<xnox> jibel: i was merging your runner into the ubiquity codebase, and tests as well. I was thinking to package it as a deb, such that one just need to install ubiquity-autopilot-gtk to have "everything": the tests and the runner. Or do you just need the runner in lp:ubiquity and just the "inner" vm autpilots tests & helper scripts in a package?
 * Noskcaj wonders if testdrive could somehow automate setting up autopilot
<xnox> jibel: i also had to tweak your runner a little bit, changes committed in lp:~xnox/ubiquity/autopilot in autopilot subdir, to e.g. properly enable universe component and update ubiquity from -proposed before running the test.
<xnox> Noskcaj: no, it won't. but you can use anything. jibel's script simply launches qemu with the cd image, but additionally setups vnc and ssh forwarding and serial consoles to collect the VM logs from boot to shutdown (console/kernel messages, syslog and autopilot results)
<Noskcaj> ok
<jibel> xnox, ah super! a separate package is fine I think.  Did you change the branch name in custom-installation/iso-override/usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh because it used Daniel's personal branch
<jibel> ?
<jibel> this code is also highly experimental, I wrote it during the time it takes to flash phones :)
<balloons> jibel, :-p
<xnox> jibel: not yet, but since i used "$ bzr join" to include full history of your branch, I can actually pull your updates in ;-) with bzr pull
<phillw> balloons: you about?
<balloons> si
<phillw> balloons: 2013-06-14  Testing/QATracker 20:26 nskaggs marked as deleted by you (I've just pulled up the audit log)
<balloons> phillw, where did that page go? I'm super confused
<phillw> it was marked as deleted... it didn't "go" anywhere... you requested its deleteion
<balloons> phillw, lol, ok.. well, I just was at that page.. clearly it went somewhere
<phillw> balloons: scroll down https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges?max_days=90 to 2013-06-14 It is there on the log.
<balloons> well.. can we get it back?
<phillw> the icon means it was deleted.
<phillw> afaik, they do not hold deleted pages... they go 'poof' into star dust.
 * balloons mind blowm
<balloons> well, think hard.. any copies anywhere?
<Noskcaj> maybe in one of the classroom sessions?
<balloons> well google still has it
<balloons> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<balloons> but the images are all gone
<phillw> I've gobe through the entire logs of 90 days, that deletion entry is all that is there :(
<phillw> s/gobe/gone/7
<balloons> I made a video a couple weeks ago and visited that page.. it just doesn't make sense
<phillw> balloons: I renamed my master page last night and it went 'poof'.... motto of the story is not use rename. I will file a bug early next week if I can get it to recreate. Fortunanately I had made a mistake earlier and there was a pretty decent recent copy on another page.
<phillw> balloons, I can recreate the page to a large degree from that cache image if you want.
<balloons> that would be most helpful
<phillw> But, most of it is already in the new area.
<balloons> I'm just surprised and shocked a page can dissappear like that
<balloons> phillw that page had the info on the tracker and how to use it with pics..
<phillw> the pics cannot be retrieved, I know that from past experience of a saddo deleting attached images.
<phillw> does the link to the video still work, as that is not in the new area.
<balloons> yes
<slickymaster> good night all
<knome> night
<slickymaster> knome, hi, you got a minute?
<knome> sure
<slickymaster> tk, thing is I'm trying to push a testcase to my branch but i get this error: bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.
<slickymaster> knome, any thoughts on how to solve it?
<knome> slickymaster, have you bzr pulled before trying to push?
<slickymaster> knome, no I just bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<slickymaster> then I bzr commit
<knome> slickymaster, did you do that recently or some time ago already?
<slickymaster> 5-10 minutes ago
<knome> ok, then it's a weird error message
<knome> but it might be correct; before pushing, try pulling
<slickymaster> knome, do you think I should wait until tomorrow and ask balloons or Noskcaj?
<knome> that's a bzr issue, not testcase-repository
<slickymaster> knome, can you type the pull command
<knome> slickymaster, bzr pull
<slickymaster> knome, just that, not my branch after pull?
<knome> in your branch, after your commit
<knome> and no, not your branch
<knome> because you want to pull from the main branch
<slickymaster> ok, Thanks. I'm going to try it
<slickymaster> knome, I get Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<slickymaster> No revisions or tags to pull.
<slickymaster> is this expected?
<knome> yes and no
<knome> what does bzr status say?
<slickymaster> knome, nothing
<knome> and bzr push still says diverged branches?
<knome> are you *sure* you're pushing to the correct location?
<slickymaster> knomw,
<slickymaster> knome, haven't tried it
<slickymaster> doing it
<slickymaster> knome, still the same: bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<knome> the problem you're having is that bzr thinks that you have something that's not coming from the branch you are pushing to
<slickymaster> knome, damn bzr. Any advises?
<knome> slickymaster, 1) make sure the push location is correct (specify if needed)  2) read bzr help diverged-branches if it offers you any good ideas
<slickymaster> ok, I want steal your time, for now
<slickymaster> knome, thanks
<knome> np
<knome> good luck
<slickymaster> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-20
<DanChapman> elfy hey o/
<elfy> hi DanChapman
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-21
<phillw> Noskcaj: are you a member of xubuntu-users mailing list?
<phillw> I think is it smartboyhw ( or possibly knome who is )
<TheLordOfTime> guys, don't freak out with phillw's message
<TheLordOfTime> i spoke to cariboo and IS has randomized the pws.
<TheLordOfTime> and they're not loading the forums back up until they have addressed everything and investigated thoroughly.
<Noskcaj> phillw, i probably am
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<phillw> I'm not freaking out...
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  honestly though how many people used ubuntuforums?
 * TheLordOfTime very very rarely looked at the forums 'cept for the "Ban the user above you" forum game
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: over 10,000 last time I looked at the stats
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  i mean how many from the QA team
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: as we have a section on there for uubntu+1, I'd guess quite a few of us have forum accounts.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: our wiki pages point to the ubuntu forum area, so once they have read up and read the area, how many do join? That, I do not know. Alert people to a complete compromise?... Yes, I should and stand by my decision to do so.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  or perhaps not use ubuntuforums in future?
<TheLordOfTime> they're on VB4 which is... old afaict
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: and, of course, askubuntu could never be hacked.... This is not a discussion of the merits of support areas, it is an announcement that an area that some of us use has been compromised. Not a drama... just as sad fact of life.
<phillw> my views on VB have been made known, I'd much rather they use phpBB3. But, those are my views and I do not make the final decision :D
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  yeah well it's canonical IS that decides
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: And I honestly biting my tongue to stop me saying "I told you so"... It's not my department...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<phillw> I actually shudder to think who actually decided to have commerical software instead of F/OSS... but, Meh, that's why I do not get too angry about what has happened. It will, at least, make them have a re-think.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-14
<pitti> Good morning
<knome> balloons, ping
<elfy> really should be balloons, pop ...
<knome> hehe
<knome> and hey elfy!
<balloons> you about elfy ?
<elopio> good morning.
<elopio> om26er: let me know if you want to work on your click element problem this week.
<om26er> elopio, yes, we can work on it today or tomorrow which ever suits you
<om26er> tomorrow might be better as I have less meetings tomorrow
<elopio> om26er: ok, please arrange a meeting on the calendar.
<om26er> elopio, does 40 minutes + 1 day sound good to you ?
<elopio> om26er: yes. that would give us 30 minutes. And if we need to continue, we can do it on the UX stand up.
<om26er> elopio, ok.
<om26er> elopio, also do you have a suggestion on a new UX test ? I am trying to pick a new test to work on but would prefer some suggestion on which to pick
<elopio> om26er: I'm not intersted in anyone in particular. You can pick from the list.
<brendand> elopio, hey - i want to get the FakeUrlDispatcher helper landed in ubuntu-ui-toolkit, but in terms of testing it, it doesn't make much sense to have any tests for that in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<brendand> elopio, any thoughts?
<elopio> brendand: any single line of code that goes into the toolkit must come with a test.
<elopio> otherwise you are making the release process even harder.
<elopio> brendand: thoughts, first try to get it merged on the url dispatcher project.
<elopio> if that's not possible for a good reason, then copy one of the tests we have in unity.
<brendand> elopio, but no change to the ui toolkit can break the url dispatcher. so yes it is best to put it in url-dispatcher, but after that, what?
<brendand> elopio, and url-dispatcher doesn't have any autopilot tests does it?
<elopio> if you put it in url-dispatcher, I would imagine that becomes a new url-dispatcher-testability package, like ken is doing for the content-hub.
<elopio> and then your tests can depend on that package.
<elopio> url-dispatcher doesn't have any autopilot tests. And it has a similar helper in c++.
<elopio> so I have the feeling that if you propose this helper to the devs, they will tell you to use the c++ helper. Which could be good, I haven't tried that way.
<brendand> elopio, but we need to be able to use it in python
<elopio> brendand: we can call the c++ fake from python, if it's a library.
<brendand> elopio, well we can - but it's a total pita
<elopio> brendand: then try to convince the url dispatcher devs to add a python library on their testability package. I would love that.
<elopio> and if they refuse, put it on the toolkit.
<elopio> rhuddie: brendand is also working on the fake url dispatcher.
<brendand> rhuddie, i am
<elopio> maybe you two can pair to eithter put it on the url-dispatcher, to use the cpp one, or to put it on the toolkit.
<brendand> rhuddie, there's a fake url dispatcher in reminders-app, which i want to move to url-dispatcher
<rhuddie> brendand, sounds great
<rhuddie> brendand, I copied that one which I was using for an address-book-app test
<rhuddie> brendand, elopio, agreed much better if we can get it moved to url-dispatcher to save duplication
<brendand> elopio, right now they don't have a 'testability' package. should i create one?
<elopio> brendand: you should talk to tedg and try to convince him about that first.
<elopio> if you start the code without talking to him, later you might find he doesn't like it.
<elopio> but with kenvandine it was smooth, he did it himself so we didn't have to write anything at all.
<elopio> I hope tedg would be similar.
<elopio> rhuddie, brendand: can you take care of talking to him, or would like me to help?
<brendand> elopio, i'll talk to him
<elopio> brendand: awesome.
<elopio> let me know what's the result and I'll update reminders to use your solution.
<rhuddie> brendand, elopio, this is the branch I have for the address-book-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/address-book-app/ux-calling-helpers/+merge/226473
<rhuddie> which is using the copied fake url-dispatcher
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm looking at it. Would you like to get it merged with the duplicated fake, or wait until it's in a shared project?
<rhuddie> elopio, the only issue is how long it takes
<elfy> balloons: hey - what's up?
<rhuddie> elopio, this ux test is also dependant on getting dialler app to python3, so currently there are other things to hold it up too
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm happy with either solution, as long as you are working to move it as soon as possible, so whatever works best for you.
<elopio> oh, I hate dialer's weird failure :@
<balloons> elopio, Liz took care of me, ty
<elfy> balloons: ignore me less it's to do with membership
<rhuddie> elopio, brendand, let's first see how we get on with adding it to url-dispatcher. that would be the ultimate goal.
<brendand> elopio, heh - if you're happy to merge it before then you can merge my branch instead :)
<brendand> elopio, i was thinking you'd block me until it was in the 'right' place :)
<balloons> elfy, it is to do with membership.. I let mine expire
<elfy> just read -comm-team
<elopio> brendand: I'm not open to discussion only on ubuntu-experience-tests :D
<brendand> elopio, oh i see
<brendand> :P
<brendand> elopio, so do you want me to make my merge request then? it's the one you reviewed already that you said about not adding the address-book-app dependency. i just need to push to fake dispatcher
<elopio> brendand: as you wish. As I said to rhuddie, if you want to get it merged with the duplicated fake, and then updated it to use the shared one, it's ok for me.
<elopio> I'm happy that you are working on putting it in a better place.
<brendand> elopio, maybe as you said, best to see how things go with ted first
<brendand> elopio, i also have a branch for ubuntu-ui-toolkit all ready, but it needs tests. and i'm not sure what business url dispatcher tests have being in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<elopio> that's what rhuddie said, but I agree.
<elopio> brendand: I didn't get the other thing.
<elopio> brendand: it would be clearer if you push your branch so I can peek.
<elopio> brendand: I saw your branch removing the mediaplayer tests. Thanks.
<elopio> there's one failing test, so I'm not sure jenkins will let you land it.
<elopio> I'm trying to fix it.
<brendand> elopio, here ya go: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fake_url_dispatcher
<brendand> elopio, like i said, no tests. would be very grateful to hear any thoughts on what kind of tests would be appropriate
<elopio> brendand: wait, but this branch will only be useful if you can't make a testability package on url dispatcher, right?
<brendand> elopio, but that's probably a moot point since ted agreed to create url-dispatcher-testability
<brendand> elopio, but thoughts on tests still welcome. i need to put some in url-dispatcher
<elopio> brendand: ok, so for testing this I would call url-dispatcher with subprocess and a test parameter.
<elopio> then check that the fake urldispatcher got the same test parameter
<brendand> elopio, ah is that how it works. cool
<brendand> elopio, thanks for the tips. i need to go now and make some dinner
<elopio> brendand: have a good night.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-15
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> hey jibel
<jibel> hi elfy
<brendand_> ubuntu-qa - someone give this a pair of eyeballs: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/url-dispatcher/fake_dispatcher/+merge/226829
<jfunk> brendand_: ping in a few minutes, just wrapping up a call
<jfunk> brendand_: also, you've dropped off irc.canonical.com
<brendand> jfunk, oh - strange. thanks for letting me know
<pitti> brendand: ah, so with dbus-launch it works? nice
<phillip> hi, under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware the last Specification link gives Not Found can someone fix this, thanks
<brendand> phillip, it links to http://phillw.net/hardware/7785845/. so i assume phillw would have to provide the right link
<brendand> pitti, yes dbus-launch works
<slickymasterWork> phillip: I've fixed it for you
<slickymasterWork> please confirm it
<phillip> slickymasterWork: works, thanks
<slickymasterWork> np
<phillw> ahh, my bad :(
<slickymasterWork> it just an extra / in the end of the url phillw
<phillw> I saw
<slickymasterWork> *it was
<slickymasterWork> :)
<elopio> brendand: done.
<om26er> elopio, hangout time!
<elopio> om26er: you are right
<elopio> lets use the hangout url from the ux meeting.
<om26er> elopio, ok, I am there
<elopio> om26er: one second please
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, pong
<elfy> hey boss - so, we still on tonight?
<elfy> elopio: you too?
<balloons> elfy, elopio yep we are one in 2 hours
<elopio> balloons, elfy: I'll be here. Just trying to fix my wireless router to be 100% functional.
<elfy> excellent
<elfy> I'm wearing a mask this week :p
<elopio> shiny openwrt installed \o/
<elopio> om26er: I'm downloading your stuff again.
<om26er> elopio, cool
<om26er> elopio, these are the debs if you want them http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/3141/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<elopio> om26er: yas, a lot easier, thanks.
<elopio> om26er: I'm able to reproduce it. Want to hang out to debug it?
<brendand> balloons, hey can i join the hangout?
<balloons> brendand, you sure can
<balloons> is there something you want to cover, or just want to chime in?
<brendand> balloons, link me up scotty!
<brendand> balloons, where's the list of helpers wanted?
<brendand> balloons, i might have missed that
<balloons> brendand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?field.tag=autopilot-helper
<balloons> elopio, btw the links from http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/apis/ should reflect the most up to date apis at all times for autopilot and the helpers
<elopio> balloons: we still need to fix that to not show the emulators module
<elopio> only show the ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<balloons> elopio, yea, it could use some love
<balloons> I'm not a sphinx guru
<elopio> balloons: adding to the TODO so I won't forget again.
<elopio> but the TODO is growing. I started it today and already want to run :)
<balloons> elopio, ou est TODO?
<elfy> you need one of those TODO TODO lists I guess
<elopio> I have categories
<balloons> me too.. without categories, you would go insane
<balloons> I can complete a category sometimes :-)
<elfy> I have a special category which I put to the top when needed
<elfy> EMPTY - do NOT list anything here
<balloons> brendand, elfy elopio thanks for joining the hangout btw
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_ . come stai?
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sto bene e tu ?
<balloons> bene bene!
<balloons> Letozaf_, how's things with the clock app? You able to get started ok?
<elfy> balloons: welcome :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I am working on adding an alarm, if you want to take a look, but it's not finished yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome.. Just wanted to make sure all was well, and see if you needed anything
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) yes looks like it's ok... well at least up to yesterday, I will ping if I need help :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P looks like something is broken today :( yesterday the new clock app tests were running, with errors, but running, today the app doesn't even start, could be some updates I installed, not sure
<balloons> Letozaf_, I jinxed it!
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol nooo!
<Letozaf_> balloons, but can you run ubuntu-clock-up on utopic with all updates applied ? not the last ubuntu-clock-app but the "nornal" one... I can't run that either
<balloons> Letozaf_, the app or the tests?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the app
<Letozaf_> balloons, the app does not run un my box
<balloons> Letozaf_, let me try
<balloons> Letozaf_, I did bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app, then qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml. It loaded
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( so it me :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, have you modified the app?
<balloons> what's the output?
<balloons> let's try and fix this .. I've got a couple mins
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I was trying to bzr branch ubuntu-clock-app again to see if it runs
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, try an unmodified copy
<elfy> balloons: thanks - all synced to the tracker now
<balloons> elfy, tyty
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800179/
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is the output running a newly branched clock app
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. do you have the depends installed
<balloons> let's check
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry, had to reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<balloons> so check debian/control and make sure you have what is needed installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, ^^
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will...
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like I have got them all
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow wait... there are others...
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, no, looks like I have no missing dependencies
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmmph
<balloons> Letozaf_, do you have the core apps ppa installed? and ubuntu-clock-app on it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily/ubuntu utopic main
<balloons> Letozaf_, right, so you can install ubuntu-clock-app from it
<balloons> I wonder if that runs?
<elfy> balloons: if you get time https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1330534/+merge/226924
<Letozaf_> balloons, no: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800313/
<balloons> elfy, ohh that's quite simple.. I can approve
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so same error
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. I think I might know.. maybe
<balloons> Letozaf_, the local db is likely shared between the new app and the old app
<balloons> at the same time, it's likely different, causing this app to no longer work
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes could be, so I have to remove the directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, the .local/share/com.ubuntu.clock/
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, try that
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( same error
<om26er> elopio, yo
<om26er> elopio, sorry I was not here, forgot the status
<elfy> thanks balloons :)
<elopio> om26er: I found one problem.
<elopio> click_element first swipes to the top
<om26er> elopio, does that affect our case ?
<elopio> the element we are looking for is #3, so after the swipe to the top, it's visible and it exists.
<elopio> however, the next thing we do is to swipe one page done, hiding the object we are looking for.
<elopio> instead of swipe down, we should try to select it after the swipe to the top.
<elopio> in addition to that, I think you are not waiting enough for the flickable to start and stop swiping when you open the page.
<elopio> I haven't confirmed that one, had to switch context for the hack fest.
<elfy> balloons: and all merged and synced
<om26er> elopio, so it seems I got disconnected before receiving your reply
<om26er> elopio, will you be working on that ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-16
<balloons> pitti, can I get you to have a quick look at the conversion to autopkg for reminders: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/autopkgtest/+merge/226894. I'm confused by the error I'm getting
<jibel> balloons, do you have the full output of the run in debug mode?
<jibel> and do you still have the same error after your fix?
<balloons> jibel, yes and yes
<balloons> jibel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804047/
<jibel> balloons, what is 'reminders' in your command lines 'adt-run -d reminders --click=com.ubuntu.reminders --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb' ?
<jibel> balloons, is it a local checkout of your branch containing the tests?
<jibel> balloons, what I did and worked: bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/autopkgtest && adt-run -d autopkgtest/ --click=com.ubuntu.reminders -s --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<jibel> well, then the tests fail with 'ImportError: No module named 'requests_oauthlib'' but it's another story
<balloons> jibel; ok that's good news I guess
<balloons> well, except for the fact the tests still fail of course
<balloons> jibel, trying again..
<pitti> balloons: re
<balloons> I wiped and rebranched
<pitti> balloons: did you guys already figure it out?
<pitti> balloons: so the branch LGTM
<pitti> balloons: it may be that "reminders" is interpreted as an apt source name instead of a click path
<balloons> pitti, well one part is figured out.. jibel is saying the tests still fail due to a depends.. I'm trying to reproduce
<pitti> balloons: the / at the end (or any path before it) could make that differnce
<balloons> and I'm getting apt repo errors; 404 Failed to fetch
<pitti> balloons: incidentally in a branch of mine I have a better heuristics
<pitti> balloons: probably missing apt-get update / too old image?
<balloons> do you not apt-get update first?
<jibel> balloons, I ran the test on 134
<balloons> I'm on 132.. it's not that old :-) I'm updating now
<pitti> balloons: utopi changes quickly, and thus apt indexes get out of date fast
<jibel> it's terribly outdated ;)
<balloons> pitti, yes I can understand that.. but it could be a problem even on the newest image
<balloons> anyways, jibel python3-requests-oauthlib is listed as a depends, but you are saying it's not found when running. Do you see it being downloaded?
<jibel> pitti, for click package does adt-run resolve the dependencies from the click package installed on the device or the local branch?
<balloons> In mine, I don't see any of the python3 stuff being pulled
<jibel> balloons, no it is not downloaded hence my question
<balloons> this feels like my original issue.. I wonder if I specify a dependency that is already included first, if you are skipping them or ?
<pitti> balloons: yes, I think I need to invent a "local user" apt-get update with temp indexes, if there is no root
<pitti> balloons: did you actually install the .click with the updated deps?
<balloons> yea, I'm only seeing adt-run: DBG: testbed reset: modified=False, deps_installed=[], deps_new=['autopilot-touch', 'ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot']
<balloons> adt-run: DBG: install_deps: deps_new=['autopilot-touch', 'ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot'], recommends=False
<pitti> jibel: the deps come from the .click; there is no general way to get them from the click source
<balloons> whoa.. from the click? the app click?
<balloons> the tests and the click have different depends
<pitti> balloons: yes, as only that has a reliably formatted manifest
<jibel> balloons, so you need to build the click from your source first then from with that click package
<pitti> balloons: click sources often build it from an .in file, and the manifest template can be anywhere and not even a valid format
<pitti> correct
<pitti> for debs, the deb source is the primary object, as that has formally specified ways to get built and specify metadata
<jibel> s/from/run
<pitti> for clicks, only the click binary has that
<jibel> pitti, would it be possible to specify a local manifest.json so the click package doesn't have to be rebuilt?
<balloons> I'm slighty confused.. The application binary has some depends, which building the click will pull and package. However, the test specifically has other depends which the app does not have. How does building a local click help?
<pitti> jibel: not right now, but I can make --override-control work for click manifests
<pitti> balloons: because the manifest (which adt-run looks at) *only* is in the binary click
<pitti> balloons: if you test the installed click, it will use the manifest from the installed click too (i. e. not your deps)
<pitti> click sources are really underspecified :(
<pitti> that's why adt-run doesn't support building them or taking manifests
<balloons> ahh, ok.. that's... wild
<pitti> --override-control sounds ok though, if you specify a syntactically correct manifest
<balloons> makes sense.. the manifests often have buildtime vars in them as well
<balloons> so passing one directly will fail
<pitti> balloons: right, and there's also no canonical place where to put them
<pitti> the build system can do whatever it wants
<balloons> yep, sorry I was slow to pick up on what the issue was
<jibel> balloons, correct for example ubuntu-clock-app has a click/manifest.json.in while reminders has manifest.json and both contains variables that are populated at build time
<pitti> balloons: no worries; for now, just build the click locally and toss that to adt-run
<pitti> wishlist bug appreciated for specifying a local manifest
<balloons> it only matters in this case because things changed.. most of the time I should be able to get away with it
<balloons> re-using the installed click that is
<pitti> still, a local override seems useful for quickly checking a test with an extra restriction or dep or so, without having to rebuild
<balloons> yea, you can craft a manifest yourself
<balloons> ok, so fingers crossed then once this builds it will all work :-)
<jibel> pitti, bug 1342818
<ubot5> bug 1342818 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "add an option --override-control to override a test control file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342818
<pitti> jibel: merci
<jibel> de rien
<balloons> pitti, before you take off.. let's talk notes-app as well.. is it still causing you issues?
<pitti> balloons: I haven't re-run them recently
 * pitti got sidetracked with a few other urgent requests from folks
<balloons> pitti, same same.. just remembering them
<pitti> what was that giant meta-bug again?
<pitti> awesome bar search fail
<balloons> pitti, looks like it's still only grabbing those 2 depends :-(
 * balloons investigates further
<pitti> balloons: did you give it the local click now?
<pitti> balloons: i. e. /your/path/foo.click, not "com.ubuntu.notes-app:
<pitti> s/:/"
<balloons> yea, just confirming it's installed, and checking the mainfest
<balloons> pitti, ohh, I pushed it to the device
<pitti> balloons: and installed with --all-users? that ought to work too
<pitti> (that's more or less what adt-run does)
<balloons> pitti, ahh that's it.. it's only for phablet
 * balloons confirms root still has old version
<pitti> balloons: the test runs as phablet too, so it's a bit strange that it doesn't use that version then
<balloons> pitti, well let me try by passing the click as an arg
<balloons> yep, it sees the depends
<balloons> so I'm not sure if there's something we want to change here. It could be confusing, as most folks install clicks for phablet, not for root
<pitti> balloons: oh, that could be the bug -- it runs "click info" as root, not as user
<pitti> balloons: bug report appreciated
<balloons> k, I will file :-)
<pitti> balloons: I haven't tested this mode indeed
 * pitti ^5s his favourite beta tester for autopkgtest :)
<balloons> I'm just happy to have such a tool, and an upstream who can fix bugs :-)
<pitti> bonsoir tout le monde ! c'est l'heure de courier
<balloons> ciao pitti
<pitti> and I'm just done replying to all IRC pings, so I better toddle off now :)
<jibel> it's too hot to run now, I'll go in 1 hour
<balloons> k, 2 bugs filed :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1342836 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1342838
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342836 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Click info runs as root, instead of user" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342838 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Apt indexes can expire quickly, cause failures" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> jibel, so after everything, something weird is happening trying to run the reminders tests. It's just stuck on 'Tests running' and has been for 15 mins now. Nothing is happening on the device either
<jibel> balloons, I'll try. How do I build a click package of reminders?
<balloons> jibel, I built in a chroot
<balloons> armhf chroot
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-17
<pitti> GOod morning
<m_tadeu> hi...is this a good place to ask questions about packaging?
<brendand> m_tadeu, better ubuntu-devel
<phillip> hi would be cool if someone can review https://code.launchpad.net/~phillip-sz/ubuntu-manual-tests/fix-1274284/+merge/227190 thanks
<balloons> phillip, on it, thanks
<balloons> phillip, merged and synced to the tracker
<phillip> thanks a lot balloons
<balloons> thank you phillip :-)
<brendand> elopio, hello
<elopio> brendand: hi.
<brendand> elopio, have you been chasing this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/220658?
<balloons> brendand, I too spent some time with that mp :-)
<elopio> brendand: yes.
<brendand> elopio, what do you think - do you want to assign it to yourself on our shiny new trello board and try and get it done today :)
<elopio> brendand: it will be more than one day, for sure.
<elopio> I've spend like a week without luck, and so balloons.
<brendand> elopio, why - what's getting in the way of it landing?
<brendand> elopio, are there prerequisites?
<elopio> what we need is to set up the same environment that jenkins has, and debug there.
<elopio> brendand: it fails on jenkins, but it's not reproducible anywere else.
<brendand> elopio, so it's failing in jenkins and you don't know why?
<elopio> brendand: assign it to be, but for next week and 2 or 3 days.
<elopio> sorry, *to me.
<brendand> elopio, well if you can't work on it now then it shouldn't be assigned
<brendand> elopio, i don't think it's blocking anyone right now so it's probably ok for a little while
<elopio> brendand: then lets leave it unassigned until next week. And on monday I'll take it.
<balloons> pitti or jibel can I get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/autopkgtest/+merge/226894?
<jibel> balloons, all my attempts at trying to build a click chroot failed with 'unable to locate package ....' , can you copy the .click somewhere
<balloons> jibel, sure one sec
<balloons> people.canonical hates me oddly enough, so ugh, bit.ly/1p0kftr
<jibel> meh
 * balloons looks at people
<balloons> jibel, I recommend setting up and maintaining the chroot outside of click..
<balloons> I use pbuilder, but you could use schroot also (which click uses intenrally)
<jibel> balloons, I'm trying your package with the branch in the MP, it says 'Test Running' and nothing happens
<balloons> jibel, bah, you too.. So it's not just me :(
<balloons> thoughts on debugging what's happening would be wonderful
<jibel> balloons, unity8 crashed
<jibel> I'll reboot and retry
<jibel> and now why is the wizard starting?
<jibel> balloons, it seems that adt destroyed my account on the phone :/
<balloons> jibel, if you run with -r, it does that :-)
<jibel> balloons, ah it's back, it was just a bad crash of unity
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-18
<brendand> elopio, hey!
<elopio> brendand: hello.
<brendand> elopio, you know those uitk failures caused by autopilot?
<elopio> brendand: the ones for the date picker?
<brendand> elopio, yeah
<balloons> elopio, brendand I had the date picker failures appear yesterday in jenkins.. magically
<balloons> while I was working on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-aphelper-emulator-warning/+merge/227093
<balloons> so something changed..
<balloons> if the UITK landed, I would blame that first
<brendand> balloons, no - the date changed :)
<brendand> balloons, because the test is adding 25 years to this year
<balloons> brendand, yes, but depending on how the pickers are implemented they seem to get a large year on them, and when AP reads the list it blows
<brendand> balloons, although, i tried changing the date used in the tests and it didn't seem to fix it, so there might be something else going on - or it could be i didn't understand the test properly
<balloons> but I've run the UITK tests before without issue
<balloons> brendand, yes, it depends on the pickers
<brendand> balloons, someone needs to look closer at the tests and see if anything strange is happening
<balloons> pitti, perchance you are still about?
<balloons> so elopio are you looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1328600?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,Confirmed]
<elopio> balloons: not yet. Looking now at the qmlscene crash
<balloons> elopio, just wanted to make sure I wasn't stepping on any toes. Is anyone fixing autopilot to support the large timestamps?
<balloons> if not, I'll just propose my local change as an mp
<elopio> balloons: not yet. Yesterday thomi and veebers were looking at the issues with QML components versions.
<balloons> elopio, well no matter the date you set, AP sees the 2064 date in the uitk tests
<elopio> balloons: that's the max date on the picker, right?
<balloons> elopio, that's a question for t1mp I suppose.. It seems we should dig deeper into the UITK. I messed with AP to no avail. The fix in AP also causes some weird off by 1 hour differences. Looking at the qml for the test, modifying the year doesn't fix anything
<elopio> balloons: yeah, last time we found that the exception doesn't come from selecting a specific date
<elopio> it comes from autopilot trying to load all the properties on the picker.
<balloons> elopio,  yes I remember.. But I was trying to find a qml solution.. someway to not end up with those high dates in the picker
<elopio> balloons: I don't get the hour difference with the statements that veebers pasted there.
<balloons> elopio, I don't get it persay either.. I tried it locally and didn't have the issue. However, after I made the change to AP and ran the tests, the differences showed up
<elopio> it could be a tz issue, as I get 11 instead of 17 or 18.
<elfy> evening balloons elopio
<elopio> hello elfy
<balloons> elopio, I get 12 :-) so yes, it's tz based
<balloons> elfy, good eve to you sir
<elfy> elopio: so let's hope that letozaf has seen the hangout and can now tell the difference between us both :)
<balloons> you too look slightly different.. I mean it's definitely close :-p
<elopio> elfy: I am you!
<balloons> oO
<elfy> ha ha ha
 * elfy is the young looking one :p
<balloons> elopio, so looking at trunk you see they've not touched the datepicker stuff; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Pickers/
<elopio> balloons: I suspect this is a lower level change
<elopio> like the listview loading more values than before
<balloons> ok, I'll dig deeper ;-)
<balloons> elopio, that said, I see an interesting idea for a fix...
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what's the value we are looking for. UTC, or the one on the current tz.
<elopio> I actually don't know how to interpret the timestamp if 0 means something different depending on where you are.
<elopio> but I think that using timedelta or time is the way to go.
<balloons> elopio, so this is I think the easiest way to go forward right away: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1328600/+merge/227381
<elopio> balloons: well, that will unblock the toollkit landings, but it also changes the API.
<balloons> yea, there's a few other things that would have to change as well.. the '50' limit exists a few other places
<balloons> elopio, but what I'm really wondering is if we can set this max property in our test qml
<elopio> >>> datetime.datetime.utcfromtimestamp(2047570047)
<elopio> datetime.datetime(2034, 11, 19, 17, 27, 27)
<elopio> >>> datetime.datetime.utcfromtimestamp(0) + datetime.timedelta(seconds=2047570047)
<elopio> datetime.datetime(2034, 11, 19, 17, 27, 27)
<balloons> that fixes everything.. I think we can, just need to try
<elopio> I think that explains to veebers the weird behaviour he was seeing.
<elopio> what I don't understand is why he has one call utc, and the other on his timezone.
<elopio> balloons: oh, yes, on the tests we can change the max date.
<balloons> elopio, yes, syntatically I haven't figured it out tho
<elopio> balloons: you need it to be a javascript date object.
<elopio> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.DatePicker
<elopio> let me find an example.
<balloons> elopio, I see setting maximum.. it's just not working
<elopio> balloons: this might also fix it
<elopio> maximum: Date.prototype.getInvalidDate.call()
<elopio> that means infinite, so I guess that the property won't get a big integer.
<elopio> maybe -1, or empty.
<balloons> mmm.. so I'm still getting that large 50 year date
<balloons> I'll try your idea
<balloons> mm.. that makes the date max be 2106 :-)
<balloons> elopio, so setting the max value I can see the max value, but there are several objects, and the 2064 year object still exists
<elopio> hum, I think that we just need to solve it in autopilot
<elopio> it's clear that it's autopilot's fault.
<balloons> well, I guess that does swing the pendulum back into AP's territory
<balloons> elopio, so I wonder if we can look closer at what's really on the dbus tree, vs what AP is creating
<elopio> balloons: the vis shows the values before convertion, I think.
<elopio> or you can put a breakpoint just before autopilot makes the convertion. I guess you could also inspect dbus, but I'm not sure what to look for there.
<balloons> ohh, silly me. I'm doing this all on the phone.
<balloons> I can use the desktop, even if it doesn't blow up, to look at the objects
 * balloons facepalms
<balloons> elopio, sadly I believe vis shows translated values.. but maybe I'm wrong
<elopio> balloons: and it makes it harder to reproduce that our machines are 64bits
<elopio> jenkins is 32, so that's why it is failing.
<balloons> elopio, i figured out the limit for my box this morning, heh
<balloons> elopio, try 91234567891123456789
<balloons> it'll blow up
<elopio> here I get an exception when trying the year 10000, but it's not the same exception.
<balloons> elopio, success! I isolated the value from the dbus session
<balloons> so one object has the maximum date I set, while the other still has the default maximum
<elopio> balloons: so there are two pickers? I'm not sure what you meant
<balloons> elopio, I'm playing around looking at the dbus session. It's not an autopilot thing. It's definitely in the toolkit
<balloons> I'm looking at the raw values AP is reading, and it's in there
<balloons> elopio, here's one of the objects: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7816047/
<balloons> so let me try the fix now :-)
<balloons> woot
<balloons> elopio, TLDR, setting the max works. But you also have to set the max for the timepicker
<balloons> because it too has m/d/yyyy on it
<Aki-Thinkpad> what is this channel for exactly? I see unicorns... but that does not exactly tell me much...
<balloons> Aki-Thinkpad, this is for the quality team
<balloons> testing, bugs, fun stuff
<Aki-Thinkpad> balloons, ahhh; okay.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-19
<knome> phillw, fwiw, you didn't mention it's about xubuntu, and even then, i'd have preferred #xubuntu-devel
<phillw> knome: can you confirm if you see this as default ... http://meets.free.fr/images/lubuntu-trusty-daily-sources.png
<knome> i don't use synaptic
<phillw> is it not available in xubuntu?
<knome> not by default
<phillw> okies.. thanks
<knome> but sure, it's available in the repositories
<phillw> can you check to see if the 'proposed' is enabled by default ?
<phillw> obviously, proposed should not be on by default.
<knome> not right now, but it shouldn't
<phillw> give me a ping when you have chance to check. Julien thinks it is a general setting and all users are getting proposed updates in 14.04 - which is not ideal :P
<knome> xubuntu ISOs are available for everybody, including you and julien
<knome> it's just as much work for me to check a *default* than for you or him
<phillw> knome: except niether of us have xubuntu installed?
<phillw> my last xubuntu was when asked to do some testing as a matter of urgency a couple of cycles ago....
<knome> you can't check *defaults* on system-wide configuration on installed system anyway
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-20
<javo> hi there
<javo> i've got a problem with my 14.04
<knome> javo, this is not the support channel, try #ubuntu
<javo> ok knome
<Patrickdk> maybe if it was a problem with 14.04.1? :)
<Nothing_Much> Howdy everyone! I'm wanting to join this QA thing, but I'm on vacation at the moment and I'm not near my Ubuntu PC, how would I go about on adding myself to the listed pages on a section of this website? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam?action=show&redirect=Testing#Getting_Involved
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-13
<Saviq> elopio, hi, it's your favourite I-bug-you, any idea how to get rid of \ in https://github.com/Saviq/nova-compute-lxd/pull/3/files#diff-c80fca5016bdd3c8916dac9e8ba9a9fcR52 ?
<Saviq> I tried everything I could think of with (), but no go :/
<elopio> Saviq: many patches, that smells like not-so-easy to test code.
<elopio> Saviq: but, you can make a patch, and then start it
<elopio> instead of putting it inside the with statement.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah i was considering that, but that works and am quite happy, the only problem is I've no idea how to wrap without \
<elopio> Saviq: well, \ is not wrong.
<Saviq> elopio, sure, was just wondering if there's a solution :)
<Saviq> elopio, fwiw, here's the tested function https://github.com/Saviq/nova-compute-lxd/blob/travis/nclxd/nova/virt/lxd/container_config.py#L50
<Saviq> there's a lot of self.foo() calls, hence all the mocks...
<elopio> Saviq: ok, give me some moments and I'll check it.
<Saviq> I could move the patches a level up, tried to keep the test low level, though
<Saviq> elopio, thank
<Saviq> s
<elopio> Saviq: sorry, long meeting and then forgot about you.
<elopio> Saviq: why do you have to patch something like _init_container_config
<elopio> doesn't seem to be slow, or to have any side-effects
<elopio> it's an internal method, so you probably shouldn't write a unit test for it, but check it's behaviour through the public method that calls it.
<elopio> yes, too many mocks. That usually happens when you try to do full coverage, but don't follow tdd.
<elopio> Saviq: I would recommend to split the tests. I use a trick that if I can't properly name the test, it's probably wrong.
<elopio> write first a test that's named like: test_configure_container_with_negative_memory_must_not_limit_memory
<elopio> then write test_configure_container_with_positive_memory_must_limit_memory.
<elopio> try passing to those methods a flavor that causes the if mem >= 0 to be taken, and a flavor that doesn't. And then check the container_config returned.
<elopio> afai can see, you shouldn't need a mock to test that.
<Saviq> elopio, right, test for _init_container_config is probably overkill
<Saviq> elopio, and yeah, unfortunately I'm sticking tests on all that post-factum
<Saviq> mocking add_config probably doesn't make sense either, now I think of it
<elopio> Saviq: appart from configure_container, the rest of the method seem internal to me.
<elopio> maybe ask why are they public?
<Saviq> elopio, could be indeed, will check if they're even called anywhere et
<balloons> bunosera Letozaf_ !
<Letozaf_> buonasera balloons :) howzit ?
<balloons> excellente. I was just talking with Akiva about the AP plugin
<balloons> I was just thinking about those bugs you found.. do you mind filing them?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will, I was just fighting getting Thunderbird to work, but I will just now
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1474108
<balloons> bug #1474108
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-P forgot #
<balloons> Letozaf_, the bot doesn't love us today.. No linky or print
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug #1474117 and bug #1474119
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-14
<kenvandine> rhuddie, you worked on the switch to using the osk for AP tests right?
<kenvandine> there's a test in system-settings that uses TextField.write which is now failing in wily
<kenvandine> raise RuntimeError("Keyboard is not on screen")
<kenvandine>  RuntimeError: Keyboard is not on screen
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yes the osk was enabled for the textfield.write() method. sounds like the osk is not being displayed on screen for some reason. do you have some logs?
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11878008/
<rhuddie> kenvandine, are you running those tests locally? If so, do you see the osk appear?
<kenvandine> it isn't being displayed
<rhuddie> weird
<rhuddie> kenvandine, could you try and run the autopilot test: ubuntu_keyboard.tests.test_keyboard.UbuntuKeyboardTestsAccess.test_keyboard_is_available
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> rhuddie, failed too
<rhuddie> that's very strange... what happens in system settings if you press on the setting you're testing normally? does osk appear, or is it just when testing that its broken?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, btw, if you wish to revert to previous behaviour and use simulated keyboard, that can be done by killing maliit-server before running the test
<rhuddie> in this case it seems like there's a bug with the osk not appearing. however I know that was working up until very recently, so must be a recent regression
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i can't test it manually on this device, it's a UI that is normally only shown with dual sim
<rhuddie> kenvandine, oh, well I could check it for you. what setting was it?
<kenvandine> the SIM name under settings
<kenvandine> where you can rename the SIM
<rhuddie> ok, just a sec
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yes, I see the osk when pressing those settings. But when I run the ubuntu_keyboard test above, the osk does not appear and it fails
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thanks!
<kenvandine> so a bug somewhere in the uitk autopilot stuff?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, very strange. the fact it fails in ubuntu_keyboard suggests its something to do with that. - that test doesn't use the textfield write() method even
<rhuddie> its just tapping the field and expecting the osk to appear
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> it should appear
<rhuddie> yes, but it seems the problem is only when using autopilot.
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i'll file a bug, what project?
<teward> balloons: in case you missed it, infinity and others solved the ifnames discrepancy on the server ISO, so I can relax xD
<rhuddie> kenvandine, i just raised this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1474444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474444 in ubuntu-keyboard "OSK does not appear during autopilot tests" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> rhuddie, awesome, thanks!
<rhuddie> kenvandine, please just add a comment if you think there is some info missing
<balloons> teward, awesome work! thanks for finding that, and fixing it!
<teward> balloons: infinity and cypermox fixed it i think.  i just found it, and it turns out pitti was supposed to work on it but didn't get to it.  I also guess that just because I found and reported the bug they said "We should probably fix this now" :P
<balloons> :p.. yes we all blamed pitti, hehe
<josharenson> cachio: some questions about https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_system_tests/helpers/unity8/shell.py if you have a chance...
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-15
<elopio> hello vila.
<elopio> how are you?
<vila> elopio: hey ! Fine, lots to do though setting up various test envs :-)
<elopio> vila: I can imagine. Exciting times ahead :)
<vila> yup !
<vila> elopio: how about you ?
<elopio> vila: doing good :) Lots of devices to play with, I need a bigger desk now.
<vila> hehe
<vila> elopio: I got my cubox running trusty, I'm digging to put snappy there too
<elopio> vila: what do you use it for?
<vila> elopio: test box for now, once I don't need it anymore, I'd like to put a freedombox on it and owncloud, stuff like that
<balloons> good day to you both vila and elopio
<vila> balloons: and good day to you sir !
<elopio> hello balloons!
<balloons> Hola elopio. es pruebas de ubuntu! Ahora, con más español :-)
<elopio> balloons: "es pruebas de ubuntu", no entiendo :)
<elopio> balloons: hey, you should dogfood your ubuntu phone in spanish. Test the nice translations that rvr and the community are doing.
<rvr> :)
<balloons> ;-( pruebas de software, así que pensé "pruebas de ubuntu" para "Ubuntu Testing?"
<balloons> elopio, buena idea!
<elopio> balloons: sí, "pruebas de ubuntu" está bien. Lo que no entiendí fue el contexto.
<balloons> elopio, pura vida. The context is whatever conversation is happening in my brain. That can make for some weird statements I know ;-)
<elopio> balloons: I'm just noticing that we generally are not in sync, and the language is not the problem as I thought before :)
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> elopio, tú ser más loco como mí? You just need to be crazier like me.. it would all make sense then right?
<elopio> balloons: "tu solo tienes que ser más loco, como yo"
<elopio> yes, or you have to slow donw like me. Both will work.
<josharenson> ping cachio?
<cachio> josharenson, yes
<josharenson> Question about https://trello.com/c/1uw3r2ZN/111-qa-supplied-helpers-integrated-into-upstream-unity8-along-with-tests-to-indicate-break-item1-shell
<josharenson> Just a bit confused about where this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_system_tests/helpers/unity8/shell.py is suppose to go
<josharenson> cachio: some of it seems redundant (except for get_number_of_sessions) and I just wanted to clarify
<cachio> josharenson, I'm not sure because I didn't work on this, let me take a look
<josharenson> cachio: sure thing, elopio said you were the best person to talk to about it, but take all the time you need
<cachio> josharenson, ok, sorry for the delay
<cachio> josharenson, by the way the path is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_system_tests/helpers/unity8/shell.py
<cachio> josharenson, you should just move the non redundant code
<t1mp> hello. I'm having some unexpected failures when I run autopilot tests on a nexus4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883293/
<t1mp> any ideas what may be causing this?
<balloons> t1mp, did you keep a good connection during the run?
<t1mp> balloons: you mean between my laptop and the device? I assume so. How can I know for sure?
<balloons> t1mp, looking at the log, my first thought was the application was crashing before anything could happen. But it's different than I usually see
<balloons> I see the UbuntuAppLaunch.stop_application(app_id), and then the Mir error
<cachio> josharenson, so what elopio requested is to move this class to the file /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/unity8/shell/emulators.py and start using this class as it is used as part of the system tests
<cachio> josharenson, what do you think it is redundant?
<balloons> t1mp, you could always try ssh'ing in and executing directly on the device if you suspect something with the connection
<t1mp> balloons: yeah I can try that first. We have a script that runs a lot of tests, but I can first try to start individual tests from the device
<balloons> yea, I suspected you are running the uitk tests
<balloons> you can also ping the rest of the folks to have a look; perhaps they have more insight.. Or just blame veebers :p
 * veebers ears perk up
<veebers> balloons: is there something I could potentially help with
<balloons> veebers, have you ever seen something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883293/
<veebers> balloons: no I haven't, looks like dbus or something either crashed or errored. Is there anything in /var/crash
<balloons> not that I want to distract from getting a release out :p
<balloons> veebers, thanks for having a look. Just thought it was worth asking if it was a known thing. I suspect crashing or connection issues also
<josharenson> cachio: well, emulators is deprecated in favor of helpers, which already handles unlock, and the greeter helper already handles wait_for_greeter, and the current emulator imports main_window
<cachio> josharenson, ok, in that case just adding get_number_of_sessions should be enough
<josharenson> cachio: ok, I'll add that and write a simple test to make sure it works, thanks
<josharenson> cachio: can I add you as a reviewer for that when I'm done?
<cachio> josharenson, you are welcome
<cachio> josharenson, sure, thanks
<t1mp> veebers: yes, this is in /var/crash: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11884759/
<t1mp> quite big files
<veebers> t1mp: t1mp are those generated during your test run? If so it might indicate that something is crashing during it
<t1mp> I didn't check the directory before, but I was running the tests around the time those files were created
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I wonder if ofono might crash when I don't have a sim card in that device
<veebers> t1mp: which release are you running?
<t1mp> for the tests ofono should mock the gsm connection right?
<t1mp> mako r190
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-17
<xmox> Hey folks, I have a MeizuMX4 and want to test Ubuntu touch on my device. Is there a image for testing purposes? :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-19
<ahayzen> Hi, where can i find the latest guide/docs/examples for running autopilot on device? when i run adt-run i get "adt-virt-ssh: WARNING: ssh connection failed. Retrying in 3 seconds..." .. and phablet-click-test-setup also appears to be broken :-/
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-19
<jorgelis> hola
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-20
<jorgelis> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-22
<jorgelis> aqui no hay nadieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jorgelis> coño
<jorgelis> hi
<flocculant> mmm nice
<dobey> err ok
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-23
<sync350> So I've been trying to get back into triaging bugs and such. Came across one that is more of a feature request. Is there a way to mark it as a feature request, or should I just mark the bug as invalid?
<sync350> Or I guess maybe as opinion?
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-20
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Did I ask if we could convert lp:ubuntu-manual-tests to Git yet? :)
<tsimonq2> If not, can we? :) :)
<flocculant> yes you did
<flocculant> and I said I didn't want it
<tsimonq2> Ah
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-21
<flocculant> tsimonq2: so anyway - is there an actual real gain to changing to the people who do most of the work at manual tests? Or is it just a case of 'woohoo we can do this now - it's all shiny and new' ?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I like maintaining my code in VCSes that are actually maintained... :P
<flocculant> so given that I do most of it in manual tests and I don't care - that's a no then :p
<tsimonq2> :P
<flocculant> sigh
<flocculant> can't find bionic from the tracker ... that'll be good next week
#ubuntu-quality 2019-07-16
<Speedyexe> Hi all Im new here
<Speedyexe> 1)Can I have access do development tickets so I will know what exact new features to test?
<Speedyexe>  still waiting to be automated, and place where all automated tests are to check them out )
<Speedyexe> ;)
<Speedyexe> do we have slack? ;)
<wxl> it's all on launchpad
<Speedyexe> I did not found todays features list on launchpad, where is it?
<wxl> there's not a "today's features list" but packages are constantly getting updates
<wxl> look at some aspect you're interested in and go from there
<wxl> it's not often that things are completely overhauled. they're improved. sometimes new features are added, but again, to existing packages.
<wxl> as an example, here's snapd, that allows for snap packages to be installed and run https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd
<wxl> also: in general the updates that happen come from debian, which get there changes from upstream.
<wxl> there are some obvious exceptions, like e.g. ubuntu-settings or ubuntu-session
<wxl> (neither of which have any recent changes)
<wxl> there are occassionally calls for testing new things here https://community.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> for example, unity
<Speedyexe> Ok I will take a closer look on launchpad (I can see blog is somekind of brief changelog that gives me idea what is happening with builds)
<wxl> there's a lot of "packaging" work that gets done in ubuntu but generally not a lot of new code. the exception are those pieces that canonical is really involved in. again snapd is a great example.
<wxl> the desktop team also provides updates on the above
<wxl> the number one thing you can do as a tester is do iso testing. better yet: across all flavors and on as much hardware as you can throw at it.
<Speedyexe> ok understood, compability with hardware mostly
<wxl> not entirely, no, but partially
<wxl> the other thing is to sure the whole ecosystem works together
<wxl> testing the installer, mostly
<wxl> exploratory testing on top of that is also beneficial
<Speedyexe> ok that gives me ideas, thanks I will check daily builds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wxl> you can report the results of your tests at iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Speedyexe> ok thx
<wxl> i will also add that the flavors are generally much smaller teams and get much less testing and use than ubuntu proper. i would urge you to help out there wherever you can.
<Speedyexe> Yeah much smaller teams, I'm checking flavors right now https://ubuntubudgie.org/team
<wxl> there's Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Budgie, Ubuntu MATE
<wxl> Ubuntu Kylin if you are good with chinese :)
<wxl> oh and there's Ubuntu Studio which is interesting because it's developed as both an independent flavor and a sort of "add on" to any system
<wxl> there are IRC channels for all of them. generally #flavorname-devel is a good place to go
<Speedyexe> nice im checking out here https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<Speedyexe> ok thanks for introduction, I will read more and get back if I will need more ^^ thanks and see ya ;)
<wxl> thanks for making ubuntu better :)
<Speedyexe> No problem ;)  I need new hobby :D
<wxl> there's plenty of work to do XD
<Speedyexe> I find this informative on what to test
<Speedyexe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes
<Speedyexe> and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue587 section Security Updates
<Speedyexe> ^^
<Speedyexe> and this to have idea who is doing what
<Speedyexe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<Speedyexe> well theres plenty of ubuntu pages to explore xd
<wxl> don't bother testing Disco, really.. Eoan is in development. that's what needs help
<Speedyexe> yeah but theres no release notes xd
<wxl> of course not
<wxl> it's a moving target
<Speedyexe> xd
<Speedyexe> I understand :D
<wxl> there's ways that you can see every update to every package but you'd be overwhelmed
<wxl> you'd also be struggling to figure out what each change does
<wxl> not every change has some significant effect
<wxl> some are just for build reasons....
<Speedyexe> that complicates a bit but I understand
<wxl> it's best to find an area you're interested in and go for that
<Speedyexe> is there a way to see list of tickets that developers do? some kanban agile board?
<wxl> no
<wxl> some flavors might have them
<wxl> i know lubuntu and kubuntu both do
<Speedyexe> ok good to know
<Speedyexe> I got to go because its like 23:00 see ya tomorrow ;)
<Speedyexe> ps. my linked if you wanna connect https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielszulc/
<Speedyexe> cheers!
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-15
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> Hello? The latest version of nvidia 450 driver will come to ubuntu when? Do you have a specific date?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> erm we dont know
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> I get it, I was wondering how I can find out if there's a timeline. Until then it's a pretty great update for those who use Nvidia, so I hope it's right in the repository.
<oerheks> the beta version just rolled out, be patient
<oerheks> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-450-Linux-Beta
<oerheks> oke you have waited long enough ..
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> ;-D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> Hahahaha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado>
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-16
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> Hello? Do you have any links where I can follow ubuntu development in the next versions?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> If I understand you correctly, you want to run the development build of ubuntu, and if so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ (re @estouocupado: Hello? Do you have any links where I can follow ubuntu development in the next versions?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> Yes, thanks (re @philipz: If I understand you correctly, you want to run the development build of ubuntu, and if so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-19
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Hi everyone,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Why isn't libgnome-keyring-dev available in Ubuntu ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Hi everyone,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Why isn't libgnome-keyring-dev available in Groovy ? (edited)
<guiverc> @arunpyasi, it is available for some releases, see https://github.com/GNOME/libgnome-keyring/commit/6a5adea4aec931708d2b16decff7405fb0ae67c3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh, OK :D (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <guiverc> @arunpyasi, it is available for some releases, see https://github.com/GNOME/libgnome-keyring/commit/6a5adea4aec931708d2b16decff7405fb0ae67c3)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi all. hope everyone is staying safe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> came across this bug yesterday with shares-admin segfaulting. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/1791786
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791786 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "shares-admin crashes when trying to add a folder" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its been around for the last 2 years and wondering how to move it forward
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Best to report this on the upstream gitlab tracker for the project. Condense the posts into one gitlab issue which includes the trace. Dont just refer back to launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> seems that the project is in their archives, with the last patch being 7 years ago - https://gitlab.gnome.org/Archive/gnome-system-tools
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @fossfreedom any other suggestions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Ah. That's a pain. Looking at the changelog ubuntu basically keeps in sync with debian with a small delta. So patches to resolve need to be sent to debian, get accepted and then request a sync/merge back into ubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Basically there is no development to call on here. It's a fix yourself, propose , and hope to be accepted procedure.
